# [WINNERS ANNOUNCED] A free start to your very own Sandy Bridge build...



## Smo

In please dude


----------



## Evostance

In please


----------



## claymanhb

In...and why would you do this?


----------



## i_hax

Definitely in. Thats extremely generous...


----------



## Moltar

I am in! Thank you for the kind offer, usmcz!


----------



## fluxlite

You don't find many people who are willing to do things like this









I'm in, though


----------



## Shev7chenko

Good to see another believer in karma!

In.


----------



## Whyzguy

Oh my. This is very generous. In please.


----------



## goodtobeking

Wow, may Karma come back to you. I am so in


----------



## Daggerfist

In. Extremely generous of you.


----------



## FusionFX

That is very nice of you. Good karma can be achieved in many other ways, but this will brighten someone's day. Count me in.


----------



## Crystal_Castles

This is the most over the top giveaway ever, but I'm in. My rig is in pieces now and I don't know when it will be complete again lol.


----------



## intelfan

In please.


----------



## twisted5446

ballet cast here


----------



## l1o2l

In please!


----------



## Gualichu04

In i could put those to good use.


----------



## hooah212002

I'm in like Flint.


----------



## vcrazy

you sir are a gentleman and a scholar.

In please


----------



## PhilWrir

In fo sho.


----------



## Vocality

Oh man, definitely in.


----------



## james_ant

I'm definitely in man. This is really kind of you.

All I really need is the 2500k, mono and ram to compliment my recently bought 6950.


----------



## DEEBS808

In.thanks


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Most assuredly in


----------



## kill

IN! wanted to try Sandy bridge


----------



## JSDempsey

Count me in.


----------



## Shion314

I would like to be in please.


----------



## candy_van

This has got to be one of best freebies I've seen in a long time.

Regardless of who wins, thank you!


----------



## allikat

Such an amazing, and generous offer! IN!

If I win, I'll freebie some parts of my existing rig in return!


----------



## DesertRat

In please.

I'm going to be on my current rig for much longer barring luck.

Thank you.


----------



## greg8west

In! You are an amazingly generous person! If I win this is def a christmas present for my friend who cant afford a nice comp!


----------



## ddietz

In! Very generous of you. I love how this community is so into paying it forward. Not everyone can do so this way, but I like seeing how many people pay forward their knowledge, or whatever they can.


----------



## Jobotoo

Very nice!

In please.


----------



## trumpet-205

Definitely in. Good luck to me and everyone.


----------



## LuminatX

Definitely in, I've been meaning to upgrade to i5 for a while, and with bf3 coming, would deff help.

Would also cover the shipping as well.

Good luck to all!


----------



## boost

Count me in. Please

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nepythys

Definitely in. This is an extremely kind offer. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow! Count me in! I would take SUCH good care of those parts. They'd be going into a HTPC build, with a low profile GPU if I won. Would DEFINITELY be a huge upgrade over the old Pentium 4 2.2GHz setup I've got now (can be seen in my system lists, its called "Frankenrig").


----------



## NecroPS3

in


----------



## Deverica Wolf

I'll have one with some fries and a diet Coke.


----------



## bru_05

Can I try?!


----------



## roskof

I'm in thanks!


----------



## slyrunner

In please







, i want to get my little brother into PC gaming , so this will definitely cut the cost.


----------



## IntelLover

Thanks so much!


----------



## Diminished

OMG! I WANT IT SO BAD! I hope my luck is working today.


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Wow that's very generous of you to do this!

In please, save a student a few bucks on SB


----------



## axizor

What an extraordinarily kind act! You are a very nice person for giving such a tremendous gift away.

In please, and good luck to the rest of us that would like a piece of some very nice hardware.


----------



## Jooky

In please and Thank You!


----------



## TheDoug

In...

If won I will freebie a MB/CPU (1055t x6)


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Wow!

In please!


----------



## munaim1

Extremely generous. In please. Thanks you.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

A very generous gift. If I have any luck at all and were to win this I'll gift my own system to my younger sister.


----------



## SgtMunky

In!


----------



## Ezygroove

Woooow in please dude!!


----------



## zarusprime

In. Thanks


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Wow I'm excited. Count me in! I would love to have this for BF3, and I would definitely be paying it forward and handing down my current Q6600 parts to someone in need if I'm the winner!


----------



## Sainesk

in please, can always use more ppd...


----------



## microfister

sounds awsome. in please


----------



## SectorNine50

In please!

Very nice of you...!


----------



## Kirby1

In pls


----------



## AngeloG.

I'm not lucky enough for things like that. In anyway.

Very generous OP, I am amazed..


----------



## Crack_Fox

Wow ! In, please !


----------



## Kryton

Yes, very kind of you to want to do something like this. 
I'm in.


----------



## jam1e

count me in, your crazy, love it..


----------



## jbert27

count me in

"Do unto others as you would have others do unto you"
If only everyone was like you the world would be a far better place


----------



## dseg

Im in please


----------



## Cyclonic

Im in hope it counts, ive been reading this forum for couple of years but only started to write stuff when i decided to get info for my new rig.


----------



## aznguyen316

In for this, appreciate the offer. I believe in karma


----------



## DuckieHo

I think I'm active enough to enter?


----------



## That Guy

In.


----------



## KonigGeist

In. I always like it when people do these types of giveaways.


----------



## yomama9388

Wow this is one of the most generous freebies I've seen on this site, count me in!


----------



## Bazuny

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Darksoul844

In please







and thank you


----------



## rx7racer

In for sure.

Wow man, crazy nice of you.


----------



## MobAttack

Count me in please;

unplanned new family additions always mess up an upgrade path.

I love karma too, but this seems like a big jump for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


In...and why would you do this?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Defiantly in. I dont know you, but doing something like this is extremely generous. I am also a firm believer in karma, and try to do good no matter what.With a wife, daughter and son on the way, it ain't easy upgrading. But if I win or not, Im still thankful for being a part of your awesome contest. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Legonaire

In, and thank you.


----------



## sintricate

In


----------



## Andr3az

I'm in.

I think it is one of the biggest freebies ever on OCN made by a user.


----------



## AMOCO

In please


----------



## B!0HaZard

In for greed.


----------



## kdon

Oh my goodness! Certainly going to make someone very happy







I'm in!


----------



## y2jrock60

Count me in


----------



## zerobahamut

wow this is insane thanks so much for the opportunity


----------



## Nightz2k

Wow..that's just an awesome freebie. My wife could use an upgrade from her old HP PC. _(Athlon dual-core)_ Count me in.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

in

thanks


----------



## MrHyde

Count me in!

And thanks in advance for you generosity. Whether I win or lose, it's a very nice gesture! Random acts of kindness are the win









(and don't let the AMD in my sig fool ya...while I've been partial to AMD over the years, I'm not stubborn enough to pass up an opportunity for a chip that's waaaaaaaaaaay better than my Athlon!)


----------



## tehmaggot

Incredible freebie. In.


----------



## HothBase

Whoa, nice of you. I'm in, if I may.


----------



## Espair

I'll be in if im not too new...


----------



## Amo

I believe in karma! In please!


----------



## JedixJarf

You are so awesome. If I win I will promise to load linux on it and fold it 24/7 bigbigadv


----------



## racer86

definetly in you my good friend are going to make someones day on the 7th lol


----------



## razr m3

Innnnnnnn







thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Fuel Truck

I wish I'd known about this site sooner!! I'm new so probably can't even enter









Those are some of the exact parts I'm soon to order too!!

Very generous!


----------



## Skuloth

This is really cool of you man, I'm definitely in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## hajabooja

I'm in! I know the woman would like an upgrade to her desktop!


----------



## nckid4u

Very nice freebie. Count me in please... ...was just forced to downgrade and miss my rig already.


----------



## nakquada

Don't count me in, however, I just wanted to say well done, and this is amazingly generous for someone to do.


----------



## IEATFISH

This is one amazing freebie! Count me in please and I would obviously raffle for free anything of my own that this replaces.


----------



## eizen

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I am in. Thanks!

I will freebie my cpu+mobo if i get this


----------



## openchut82

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Modus

in!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

!In!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nakquada*


Don't count me in, however, I just wanted to say well done, and this is amazingly generous for someone to do.


Your acct is EPIC!


----------



## Ace_finland

Amazing! I'm in!


----------



## Intense

In please, I would love to go to Intel


----------



## xEzekialx

In please.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEddie

Definitely IN! Thank you good sir!


----------



## Maurauder

word I want in!!!


----------



## srsdude

i love you
in please!


----------



## Hartk1213

count me in please you are very generous thank you for this opportunity


----------



## Airolden

I'm in. Thank you very much, and will also gladly give away everything this replaces.


----------



## dakU

yippeeeeeeee in!


----------



## refeek

In most definitely.

GLWK


----------



## Kiggold

Wow dude, that is one nice freebie.

Thanks, and I'm in! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Varjo

Wow, in for my girlfriend to game on.


----------



## xetsog

I'm in, kudos to whoever wins!


----------



## Jerry60k

Wow count me in. This is a very generous move.


----------



## t00sl0w

yeah, i am beyond in


----------



## Vowels

I'm in! Awesome freebie


----------



## bavarianblessed

In! I'll freebie every part this replaces if I win it


----------



## man03999

In! maybe i can finally get an upgrade


----------



## jwalker150

Thank you for doing this. You are going to make some person a very happy one.

Please include me for consideration as well.

Thanks again and congrads to you and who ever the winner will be.


----------



## MKHunt

Wowow. In I suppose. The generosity hasn't quite sunk in yet. When it does, you can find me on the floor.


----------



## Speedster159

I'm in!!! Need to replace me rig :/


----------



## NightHawK360

I'm so in.


----------



## confed

this thread is going to become enormous. please count me in! would love to get the fiance a nice setup.


----------



## culexor

I'm in. Your generosity will not go unappreciated.


----------



## Cavi

In please, way to pay it forward!


----------



## IcyPimpHand

in! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Ellis

Whoa, that's a pretty crazy giveaway. Very generous!

I'm in please.


----------



## GreenArchon

Well, I'm in I guess, even if I might not need it the most.

Oh boy, 13 pages in 23 minutes


----------



## JasonCz

Very generous indeed.

I'm in.


----------



## Psycho666

omg...that's just too generous








definitely in


----------



## sn0man

Epic generosity.

In PLEASE!


----------



## Lord Mirko

In.Thanks man.


----------



## kzone75

In!


----------



## xPrestonn

Not going to comment on karma, but generosity it generosity and this is a LOT of it.

In. thanks a lot man.

edit: and if by some stroke of luck I do win this, I will give away whatever parts I am able to that yours would replace.

thanks again man, good luck to everyone else.


----------



## mytduxfan

I am in! newish, but follow the boards pretty much everyday and although I don't have a vast knowledge compared to the geniuses on here... I give my 2 cents when I can... very generous of you!


----------



## Beeiilll

Now this is what things should be about.
Thank you so much for doing this. I sure how my luck turns around soon and I can do something as good as this too.

Please count me it!!


----------



## gotasavage2

In. I would love to convert my build to sandy bridge. Thanks.


----------



## Nyne7lac

wow, this is the greatest freebie i've ever seen...on any site!

count me in


----------



## TitaniumClocker

My birthday is October 8th, this would make a wicked sick birthday present !!!!!!!

ININININ IN!


----------



## anyhtinggoes

In. Gosh, what generosity. This will be the only shot I have at upgrading for all the new games. I hope I win.


----------



## Maxxa

In please no doubt.


----------



## ukieman1212

im in:0


----------



## StormX2

Holy Mother of God I am in!

If I win this, I will give my current i7 rig to my Son =)

He's only 6 ^.^


----------



## DuckYy

Christmas is coming early at OCN! It so weird too because I was just watching Only in America with Larry the Cable guy and they were showing Michigan and the secret santa.

I would like to in this as well.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


In...and why would you do this?


Karma.

In, thankyou for this great opportunity! Hopefully this time i can be fortunate enough to win something! Lets wait and see!


----------



## CovertCover

In! Hope I win....but I must say wow, thanks for giving back to the community









If I win this is going to my roomie, he's still rocking a 360


----------



## Skyflakes

SUPER IN. Insane deal. Takes a lot of balls.


----------



## meticadpa

Hot diggity.

With the amount of good Karma this is going to give you, in the next life you're going to be reborn as a well-hung billionaire.









And happy birthday for the 7th!

in please


----------



## Eskanasi

In bro, in.


----------



## nakquada

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Your acct is EPIC!


haha, long time reader, never posted.


----------



## metroidfreak

In please.


----------



## Draggin

In, this would be a cool late birthday present.

My birthday is on the 4'th. 
Givers shall one day be receive tenfold of what they gave as someone once told me.


----------



## [Adz]

Wow. Definitely in.


----------



## MartynRE

Count me in! You are one generous person


----------



## Hatakescreams

In In In, good thinking batman xD


----------



## JE Nightmare

like many others, all the way in.


----------



## andrews2547

In





















and this is crazy but thanks anyway


----------



## Commended

This would be great! I'm in!


----------



## illum

in, although my luck sucks worse than ed hardy shirts. i guess its called luck for a reason.

I SHALL HAVE MY TIME. Chance theory says everything is in balance.

TO THE BAT-MOBILE, MY DEAR WATSON.


----------



## silvrr

Count me in.


----------



## Ruckol1

In for sure.. you are a shephard of karma


----------



## Joe!

I'm in please. lucky I joined a few weeks back


----------



## gtsteviiee

In please! I should follow this rule now too.


----------



## Smoblikat

You are beyond generous. Im qute IN and could use an upgrade from my Ph2, and in turn id give my Ph2 to my friend who has an athlon X2 (not even Athlon 2 X2) or my mom who desperatley needs a computer of her own.

Also you should get a vertex 2 SSD since theyre quite good.


----------



## skwannabe

In please.


----------



## elttaboi

this would be totally awesome.
my birthday is also in october


----------



## King Who Dat

WOW. that's extremely generous. count me in for sure.


----------



## cazanon

So in, really would love to get into a sandy bridge build,


----------



## Dorianime

OMG dude I'm Totally in!







it wont be for me but i'm in!


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

You're a great guy for doing this man! I could sure use any help I can get when it comes to upgrading... times have been less then stellar as of late.

I'm IN!


----------



## UnInvincible

Count me in. You're one generous person, I hope people treat you the same.


----------



## importflip

In. I'd like to build a nicer computer for my brother.


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow....

In.


----------



## mcnabbmc

In please! Thanks so much for what you are doing!


----------



## weeble

In please


----------



## ACM

In!
Very generous offer!


----------



## Realityntatt

I'm SO SO SO SO SO SO SO IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## theturbofd

Thanks alot but if i win it wont be for me tho


----------



## Warsteiner

This is the most awesome thing I have seen in a while. I am definately in and sending as much karma your way as possible. Its nice to see there are still some good people in this world.


----------



## BLKKROW

I am in!

I need an upgrade


----------



## Ratjack

Im still fairly new to this site, But I would like to be included.


----------



## Eggy88

Count me in pretty please


----------



## leekaiwei

this is probably the best freebie ever. the odds of winning this are going to be so low haha but we all have a chance! in!


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I am in. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Thegamer2010

I'm a newer member but in please


----------



## TheOriginalCookieMonster

I'm not entering as I already have a sandy build and would rather see it go to someone who needs it more, but it's great to see OCN members give away stuff.

It's unfortunate that I can't rep this post as I certainly would.


----------



## breenemeister

You're awesome man, count me in.


----------



## jashton

In please.

This is beyond generous of you!


----------



## darkjk

In please :-D and very nice of you


----------



## VoodooActual

Totally in.

Can't thank you enough for this offer, I'm sure everyone will LEAP at the chance.. My dad needs a new rig anyway (P4 @ 3.00GHZ w/ 64mb GFX Fail.) so I'm sure I'll feel good if I get to pass it on :')


----------



## DaClownie

Phenomenal freebie, definitely in OP!

If I can get this, my son can finally get sig rig for a computer in his room. He gets mad because I don't share well


----------



## lp75220

In please. Your are a very nice person. The rest of the members here can learn from him.


----------



## coffeejunky

In, not for myself but for my uncle, he's still running on a P3 with 512mb of RAM, doesn't really have the cash spare to upgrade.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm in. This is so awesomely generous of you! That would be an excellent folding machine.

Your birthday is on the 7th? Mine is on the 4th! October people are awesome


----------



## Faraz

Yes, please!


----------



## ryanbob1234

In please be a great folding rig


----------



## airbozo

in fo sho....


----------



## Hiep

in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fibre_optics

In please and thank you.


----------



## derickwm

Good karma is gud. In!


----------



## Poisoner

Please accept this post as my ballot.

In!!!


----------



## Zorginator

Epic. Would love this so much, currently considering second hand parts for my sister who loves her photography.

If you're willing to ship to UK, I will of course pay all shipping costs, then I'm in









This is incredibly generous. Will you marry me? (no ****)


----------



## derpy_hooves

I'm in. I won't win but at least I'm entering


----------



## nepas

This will do nicely for my brother!

In!!!


----------



## BaXT3R

Consider me in!


----------



## NameUnknown

Im in, spectacular offer since I'm getting rid of my sig rig shortly when I move into my apartment.


----------



## Prymus

i5 folding here I come. In. Plz.


----------



## 161029

God has sent us all an angel. I'm in.


----------



## Diminished

^^^I think he is going to pick a random number and give it to that person. Giving you're whole life's story on what you are going to do with it does not increase the chances or you getting this.....


----------



## SoliDD

Put me in for this please sir!


----------



## UBERmorrison

In please mate, I'm a bit of a n00b, but I like to think I've contributed! How can you afford to do this??


----------



## SinX7

Me please!







And Thank you!


----------



## Aestylis

Oh my goodness!. In Please.

Thanks for the opportunity!.


----------



## Collins00

In







so awesome well done man


----------



## patawic

in please


----------



## rusky1

Another reason why OCN is so awesome. This is very generous of you, thank you!

Count me in.

Send via droidx w/DarkSlide


----------



## Moparman

Im in. This would be a nice replacement to my lighting struck rig.


----------



## dalastbmills

Count me in! Been trying to save up for a SB build for awhile now


----------



## rdrdrdrd

IN, thanks for the freebie from all of us XD


----------



## zodac

Why not?


----------



## cook

In in!


----------



## BigHops323

In for the greatest giveaway I've seen!


----------



## Jim McNasty

In, and what a person you are


----------



## MistaBernie

sure, I'll play! Thanks!


----------



## Elite-

In! Thanks man!


----------



## begjr2

Count me in too this will be a nice folding rig for team power ranger


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm in for this! If I were to win it I would be folding on it 20/7 and *possibly* donating my current rig to someone that needs it.


----------



## Nitronium

count me in!


----------



## vitality

In!!! Pretty soon I'm going to be building a rig for my parents and these parts would help a ton!!


----------



## Mhill2029

in please sir, very nice of you to do things like this.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In,


----------



## Pavix

Count me in! Repped you for good karma


----------



## Jamar16

IN!!!!! Sweet thread


----------



## Jo0

In! My friends birthday is coming soon and he's been looking to build a sandy bridge rig! So excited to see who wins!


----------



## fl0w3n

Wow, I'm not sure what spurred you to do this, but if it's what you want then count me in please


----------



## snoogins

Wow, so in. <3


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

In Please


----------



## mib2347

Wow, thanks for the great offer

Count me in please


----------



## Waupli

I'd love to be in! I'm about to start a SB build in late October/November so this would be perfect!!! You're awesome for offering this!!!


----------



## LemonSlice

Awesome! In!


----------



## rockosmodlife

Wow, in!


----------



## van13330gg

Please count me in, I want my own computer! Thank you very much!


----------



## Nick0matic

Wow! Great contest, OP, very, _VERY_ generous of you!

I'd plan to use this for 24/7 folding. Good luck to everyone, count me in!


----------



## usmcz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Hot diggity.

With the amount of good Karma this is going to give you, in the next life you're going to be reborn as a well-hung billionaire.









And happy birthday for the 7th!

in please


LOL!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nakquada*


haha, long time reader, never posted.


Well, I am honored that I snagged your first post here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheOriginalCookieMonster*


I'm not entering as I already have a sandy build and would rather see it go to someone who needs it more, but it's great to see OCN members give away stuff.

It's unfortunate that I can't rep this post as I certainly would.


I appreciate the sentiment









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zorginator*











Epic. Would love this so much, currently considering second hand parts for my sister who loves her photography.

If you're willing to ship to UK, I will of course pay all shipping costs, then I'm in









This is incredibly generous. Will you marry me? (no ****)


Yup. Worldwide, don't worry about shipping costs. ...think I'll pass on the marriage









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diminished*


^^^I think he is going to pick a random number and give it to that person. Giving you're whole life's story on what you are going to do with it does not increase the chances or you getting this.....



Yes. I will make it random. It still is cool to read a bit of background on the members here though, but that will not affect the drawing.

I can barely keep up with the posts here! Don't worry guys, I'm not doing this to get myself more good karma or anything. Things have been going well for me with work and life in general and in the big picture this is a relatively small expense but I know will really mean a lot to someone here and hopefully they can pay something else forward as well when their situation allows it. My mentor always told me to make sure to do something selfless when you're in the proper position to do so--money is easy come and easier go, and I would never use a rig like this to its full potential.


----------



## Sin Cities Sin

in please, i need new parts


----------



## Phoenix132

In if applicable lol sorry for lack of rep


----------



## Nickw

In!


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

In, I can't believe you already have 26 pages of this in about an hour. Jeez


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

In Please


----------



## twalsh

I am in! this is one heck of a freebie to the lucky winner


----------



## dhenzjhen

In , thanks!!!


----------



## Canadarocker

In, could save my father alot of money on a build for BF3


----------



## Papas

WOW, amazing give away. would love this for my son so he and i can game


----------



## BOB850123

In Please.


----------



## pinkfloyd1

in, would like to do something like this with my rig when i retire it


----------



## george_orm

i'm in, !!

awesome work mate, can turn my current rig in to full time folding,


----------



## Tanid

In for the amazing freebie, thank you!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Your either super generous or rofl'ing it up at all us cheap skates, either way I'm in please


----------



## tianhui

That's some really good stuff!
in please!


----------



## sick70malibu

In please









Sent from my Droid


----------



## blangblang

You may have created a loophole in my GF's "No new hardware." rule.

In please good sir.


----------



## MrSleepin

this is an amazing giveaway!

although, i think the person receiving it, should really need it!

as in, someone who actually has the money to upgrade, should not be able to win it... 
i'm sure that's hard to regulate.. but you should try your best to regulate the winner!


----------



## lj516

In please


----------



## mrteddy

im in PLEASE!


----------



## TwiggLe

Wow this is a serious give-a-way. I'm in! Even if I don't win thanks for doing this anyway!


----------



## Faint

I'm utterly speechless.

Count me in.


----------



## skaboy607

In please.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Oh My!.... O.O
Damn Mighty Generous!
Definitely in! This reminds me of "Pay it forward", I Hope whoever wins can show some similar generosity! Kudos!


----------



## jcde7ago

Wow, this is a crazy giveaway! I may have to do something like this when it comes time to move on as well. Or something similar.

Anyway, definitely in, and thanks!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

In please!

What an awesome giveaway. Good luck to all!


----------



## Captain1337

Definitely in! This is the nicest freebie ever. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## LC_STiK

Brilliant, and count me in.


----------



## Lampen

Wow. In!


----------



## FallenFaux

In for sure.


----------



## d33r

I would like to join plz....please add my name to the lottery









This would be a sweet replacement for my younger brothers crappy intel pentium 4 prebuilt dell desktop junker lol ...been wanting to throw that way for along time lol


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

I, am in. I REALLY HOPE I get this. I could use the PC, for video editing & Gaming. Also, my dad needs a new PC, so yeah


----------



## elito

definitely want in's on this. thanks!.


----------



## Sterisk

In please.


----------



## byrnetree

Count me in good sir.


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

OMG!!! Please count me in


----------



## Keyan

im in so bad


----------



## MarvinDessica

This is awesome! I want to build one for someone I know and this will help if I win.


----------



## Al plants Corn

In. Thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sweffymo

In!









Edit: Woah...










Keep it up, and thanks for doing this!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in!


----------



## Princess Garnet

...Wow, I am surprised with all of these threads like this.

Sure, I am in, of course.


----------



## Dryadsoul

What an awesomely selfless act and yes I'm selfishly in.


----------



## thrgk

in plz


----------



## xJavontax

Oh my gosh this is amazing! How awesome of you!

In!


----------



## phenom01

Count me in. Im in bad need of an upgrade.


----------



## Ryahn

Im in


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

im in if this is still going!


----------



## myst88

Holy moly that's beyond generous, I would love to have a shot at this!


----------



## driftingforlife

Aplying for a mate. You sir are so very very epic.


----------



## SacredChaos

Count me in. Been looking to buy my Dad a nice computer for Christmas, but maybe I won't have too!


----------



## tnaz71

This is awesome! Please count me in!


----------



## Khaotik55

Holy crap.

In.

Is it bad that I entered two PC freebies?


----------



## reflex99

in ftw!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Wow, I gotta go *in* on SB!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

In please







How very nice of you.


----------



## Kaged

You sir, are amazingly awesome for doing this







I'm in


----------



## wupah

In !, I would love to make that rig a permanent Syrillian army folder !


----------



## slaney30

In please


----------



## stevo1663

So in!


----------



## Niko-Time

Holy moly, that would be lovely. Would love to be in for this, cheers!


----------



## Dustin1

Considering I've been looking at OB stuff on Newegg to build a new rig, this is worth a shot!









In!


----------



## SlyFox

I'm in thanks!!


----------



## jellis142

In







Thank you for the chance!


----------



## Darkslayer7

In , BUT if i win i only want to take the CPU cooler, and the ssd . I already have an i5 (somewhat gaming pc). anyway, i wish luck to all of u guys


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

a year and a half ago a lady gave me an old p4 tower.. it was forsale on craigslist for like 40 bucks, and being power and in college, so just gave it to me for free, and told me to "pay it forward"

to this day i have never forgotten about that lady, and plan to write her a nice letter..

it seams compassion and love for someone you don't know is a dying idea..









i hope this goes to someone who can really use it! and not someone who just "wants it"

in for this! and good luck to everyone!








:hug:


----------



## MrLinky

In for the win


----------



## PUNK rock

In


----------



## Murderous Moppet

This is an amazing freebie, props to you good sir. I am in.


----------



## Somenamehere

in


----------



## DNytAftr

in in


----------



## stan_nel

Oh wow, I am most defnitly in


----------



## lonnie5000

That would be a nice upgrade for my aging system.







Count me in!


----------



## Vermillion

In! :d


----------



## profit8652

in please i need more power


----------



## Lost Hawaiian

Please count me in, and thanks for your generosity no matter who the winner.









Rich


----------



## nvidiagreencamp

Im IN. did you get extra cash to spend?

EDIT: I need a sandy bridge rig to people that will ask i have a beast rig already 
(BUILDING SANDY BRIDGE RIG FOR FATHER)


----------



## LeoMessi10

I'm in. OCN is absolutely awesome. Your totally awesome for sponsoring this contest.


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

This is crazy nice of you. I'm definitely in.


----------



## jach11

in


----------



## asuperpower

In.









Will really help for the build below as I haven't got most of the parts yet. My old system died on me...


----------



## Sgtbash

I am in!!


----------



## champyg

Wow. So many awesome freebies lately. Super in!


----------



## radaja

in please oh please


----------



## JoshHuman

I could always use another folding rig.


----------



## pLiDeX

i'm in! I don't have many posts but I enter all the time to read threads to learn more


----------



## Lee17

I'm in


----------



## travesty

wow. definitely in. thank you


----------



## mlp

In please.

Man this community is great and you are an awesome person for doing this. +karma to you.


----------



## halocog

In, I'd love to have a nice rig.


----------



## MGX1016

Holy Guacamole batman

in


----------



## derekc4

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## sockpirate

so in!!!


----------



## Yunus

count me in!


----------



## b.walker36

That is incredible man. I am in and if i were to win i would freebie up the stuff I replace. This would make one heck of a birthday gift too, my b-day is the same day it ends lol.


----------



## Munkypoo7

In for my mommy! :3

No really.. I have no need for this personally, but my mom would benefit greatly.


----------



## Compaddict

Wow! best one ever! I'm in for sure!


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Can I get in on this(Hopefully)...


----------



## rpm666

In please! Wife made me fix the foundation and roof instead of getting shiney computer parts


----------



## Kreeker

In for dedicated folding rig!


----------



## 56Killer

I'm in


----------



## himynamesnoah

In definitely, I honestly can't believe you're doing this.


----------



## dinkledork

usmcz you are the man!

In please.


----------



## Grief

I'd love to build my friend a nice computer for his birthday. He is running integrated graphics on an incredibly old pre-built.

We got it for free from our old landlord because it wouldn't work, I cleaned out the dust and reformatted it with win xp. It has old ide drives and is incredibly slow. 
He is stuck with it though because he is incredibly poor and is trying to work his way through college.

This would be amazing and he would be so happy! And could play BF3 with me!


----------



## 10halec

This is a really nice gesture, you sir are awesome 
I'm in too!


----------



## GuardianDuo

OMG wIN PL0X


----------



## JY

Oh god. IN!


----------



## cblaxx19

In!!!


----------



## Kosire

What the...?

IN!


----------



## blackbalt89

Wow.

This is absolutely epic.

In in in in in in!


----------



## StarDestroyer

I don't need the MB or cooler or the RAM, but the CPU and PSU would be great, please and thanks.


----------



## Penryn

This is awesome, I am soooooooooo in~


----------



## Clox

Definitely one of the best freebies I have ever seen here. Very generous of you. Please count me in.


----------



## liberato87

in please


----------



## boom50cal

In please


----------



## aesthetics1

OH! This would be a godsend. I have been absolutely tearing my hair out after my poor decision to go with the X6 platform. In for sure.

Awesome karma awaits you sir.


----------



## iPoop

I'm definitely in, man! Thanks.


----------



## JMCB

Wow, generous! You're going to make someone happy and tons jealous! =P

In!


----------



## nazarein

in plox


----------



## madformoney

In please =D


----------



## exhaile

This is awesome, very generous of you. I am definitively in!


----------



## charlesquik

in


----------



## PvtHudson

This is extremely kind of you. Count me in.


----------



## RainMotorsports

In please. have you seen my sig rig j/k. Broke is as broke does but ill be okay without.


----------



## Samwise69

innnnnn


----------



## andrewq2

HOLY CRAP! You may be one of the nicest guys on ocn!

In!


----------



## cl04k3d

In. Thanks you are very generous.


----------



## nbmjhk6

in.


----------



## mgdev

In.
What you are doing is great.


----------



## mikysee

I'm in


----------



## werds

Wow this thread is going to BLOW UP! Talk about paying it forward! IN, because the wife would be pleasantly surprised if she got this =)


----------



## discipline

wow that is a ridiculous amount of replies! I'll join for the heck of it!


----------



## Foolsmasher

In! + Karma to you good sir.


----------



## XiZeL

wooow in. and thank you thank you thank you even if i dont win, thank you!


----------



## PiERiT

Shazaam, thanks dood.

Already have a 2500k, but wouldn't mind the cooler, board, and PSU. Totally cheaped out on mine.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

In please!


----------



## Mr.Pie

lol me wants to be in~
I've never been lucky to win anythign so *cross my fingers for this one


----------



## fatherTime27

in awesome


----------



## Ollii

I'm in!!!!


----------



## arvidab

How can you not enter for this, I'm soooo in.


----------



## St3fano

In. It's nice to see that is still people like you in this world.


----------



## curve_in

in!


----------



## Benz

Generous of you really.









I'm definitely in.


----------



## aksthem1

Totally in for this.


----------



## ShortySmalls

so need

inn!!!!!


----------



## go4life

Count me in please









These parts will go to my brother if I win though, since he really needs a new computer!
That way we can both play BF3 together!









Anyways, really generous offer you have there. It's people like you that make the world a little better everyday


----------



## bfeng91

Oh boy I'm in









What goes around, comes around right?


----------



## Coolio831

In pls, My P67A-UD7 seems to be going out.. somedays if i boot it up, it'll restart halfway through the BIOS squence, then it's fine after that.


----------



## tr4656

In. Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Sakumo

IN, definitely in!


----------



## steadly2004

In please


----------



## kubo

Count me in!


----------



## agentsmith5150

im in! would be great to have a 24/7 folding rig


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

In!!!!!!


----------



## Agenesis

Feelin' lucky


----------



## Forsakenfire

Count me in please.


----------



## Leech

In. This is awesome. You will definitely make someone's day.


----------



## deadremix

im in, very generous thing your doing


----------



## Hollowpb40

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leech*


In. This is awesome. You will definitely make someone's day.


day? more like make someone's next few years! Definitely in!


----------



## Wiiilllsooon

Look at all the people who already have one of intel's second gen cpu. U should give it to people who haven't upgraded in a few years like me


----------



## Skizzorz13

In, thank you for the chance, and for just being awesome


----------



## Senator

In!


----------



## Lostintyme

in


----------



## Calipso

count me in please


----------



## gymenii

This is simply amazing! IN.


----------



## dmasteR

IN! This would be incredible for a late birthday gift ^_^

October 3rd is my birthday


----------



## Balsagna

Wow. Im in

And god bless you for what you're doing


----------



## grandestfail9190

Very generous of you sir. If I won, I'd give this to my cousin.


----------



## Revained Mortal

I'm in.


----------



## Border248

Oh man am I in. The things I would do to update my ****ty computer.


----------



## crashed97tsi

I am in as well. Very generous of you. Whether I win or lose, thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Segovax

In please! Thank you!


----------



## Ghost23

This is amazing. Win or lose, count me in, man.


----------



## WvoulfeXX

I am in if it's still open


----------



## Yetyhunter

I'm in too. 
I thought that people of your kind were extinct.


----------



## xPwn

In! 
Thanks so much!










EDIT: I have to agree to the post above with me.


----------



## hyujmn

OH my jebus


----------



## jspeedracer

Please count me in.


----------



## Frank08

Wow this thread is huge, I'm in OP. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Hellfighter

I'd like to be in!


----------



## Juliancahillane

free stuff is the best lol. IN

Cheers


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

*Im in!*

PLEASE


----------



## Motive

In please. =D


----------



## -iceblade^

oh wow... in please


----------



## Oupavoc

I'm in thanks


----------



## pengs

Wow am I in. Thank you sir


----------



## vhaarr

Wait, are you Santa Claus? If so, please come and get the red pants you left in our living room last christmas.

And count me in for the draw! Karma rules


----------



## starpwnage

Im in


----------



## BackerU

Very cool! OCN is such a great community (and I'm not just saying that because of free stuff - I genuinely like the fact that everyone contributes and builds relationships).


----------



## morgofborg

Count me in too!

My brother would love this.


----------



## hunt3r93

awesome...free stuff







im definately in


----------



## CerealKillah

Count me IN!!!


----------



## Nburnes

This would be sweet to win. Totally in man.


----------



## DeltaUpsilon

Your birthday is close to mine! Good karma! In!


----------



## L1eutenant

In please


----------



## Citra

In. You are one amazing person for making such a huge giveaway.


----------



## lhowatt

In!


----------



## sccr64472

If your Karma starts kicking butt, I may have to do this also.







Don't count me in, but good luck to everyone!


----------



## youra6

I'm feeling lucky, in please and thank you!


----------



## SgtSpike

In for the win!


----------



## Clever-KiD-1

IN! even if i don't win, well, i think its so cool that this is your way of becoming happier

RESPECT!


----------



## epitek

In like Flynn !


----------



## SocksWthSandals

ill be in


----------



## animal0307

I'll get in on another free system give away.

Thanks for contributing to the community. Things like this make OCN the best place on the Internet.


----------



## Mackem

It's awesome what you are doing.

In please.


----------



## scotty453

In, if i get chosen, then i will switch to intel forever, if i don't i'll stay with AMD







, now lets see if i can keep my AMD fanboyism


----------



## CravinR1

In Please


----------



## Invert_Panda

In (I'll even pay for postage since I live in Aus)


----------



## ZaG

Entered why not?


----------



## stevevace2

wow man thats awsome of you !

in plz! my wife could use a first" good " pc


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in


----------



## losttsol

Fantastic. I'm in for sure.


----------



## ~LL~

In please


----------



## jam3s

In please. Still haven't built my i5 rig.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conzilla

In awsome giveaway.


----------



## Wheezo

Wow, awesome gear. Good luck to all. Thanks for the opportunity.
In please.


----------



## Monkey92

in


----------



## infernal rodent

In please.









If I win,parts are going to my kid brother,cause I'm happy with my rig


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

oh wow, in


----------



## Astonished

In!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

in


----------



## lolspops

You sir are very generous, thank you!

In.


----------



## gasguzziler

WOW, I am in. 
+++karma+++


----------



## coddoc

In please.


----------



## Ysbl

In for so, so much win.


----------



## Vispor

In because my birthday is October 5th!

Thanks for being that "nice random guy" trying to make the world a better place.

Sent from my MB611 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussianJ

In please,

Would let me give my rig to mom who is living without a working computer.


----------



## Tk7331

Very nice. I want in


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Very gracious of you I would love to become a new member of the Sandy Bridge family.


----------



## mango assassin

I'm not in, but you're a very good soul.


----------



## Tpatcher

Omg Seriously this is awesome


----------



## Redwoodz

In








Winning this might even make me forget my apt building caught on fire and I have no permanent place to live!


----------



## nitd_kim

OH MY GOD. IN.

the caps are worth it.


----------



## Dillmiester

In for lack of money.


----------



## LyraZ

In please


----------



## AnonUser

Definitely in, been wanting to get in on the sandy bridge action and some UEFI, sadly the job situation hasn't been kind to me recently :/


----------



## iCrap

i am in and thank you very much.


----------



## Helmsdg

In ^_^

--David--


----------



## eosgreen

my birthday is oct 3rd eyy im in


----------



## cmgman

in please sign me up


----------



## liljoey112

In Hopefully


----------



## Ginny.

In please, thank you very much 
Will be my birthday on October 11th so could be an excellent birthday present ;-)

Sent from my Xperia Play using Tapatalk


----------



## redsunx

in! holy buckets!


----------



## calibrah

This is so great! you are santa clause! Im in!


----------



## snaguoonkee

i hope i meet the requirements that you're looking for, I'm not a very valuable member to the community, but I read a lot of it!


----------



## Andru

in please thanks so much man


----------



## t0ni

In, this is awesome.


----------



## pezcore

Hmm, maybe my girlfriend will get her own computer now


----------



## reggiesanchez

wow in


----------



## Powelly

I love the fact that this is worldwide, you are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Zzari

Definitely in!


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## Argosy

In!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

In thank you very much


----------



## amder

In! Thanks!


----------



## jbobb

In! Awesome of you to give away so much.


----------



## iJustin

This is the best thing evar. IN!


----------



## 5hizzle

Wow...What an awesome bundle. I'm not sure I could handle that much of a machine over what I have









In!


----------



## stren

Wow, props to you! I'm in, it'd be a nice upgrade to my wife's computer which could then fold bigadv on, and then use her crappy cpu as a nice little file server!


----------



## InfamousLegend

In please!


----------



## jrbroad77

In please!


----------



## DBEAU

This is great. Thanks for the opportunity. I'm in.


----------



## Disturbed117

If i meet the requirements then *Im In*


----------



## dominique120

In please, your generosity is much appreciated. thank you very much.


----------



## shzero0

This is amazing, so nice of you to do something like this. Count me in dude.


----------



## jcpiont23

In. And even though I know it won't increase odds or most likely even be read I must say that this is extremely generous of you. I too hope that one day I can do something like this, hopefully that job will come along that allows me to "pay it forward" so to speak.

Thanks again. And congratulations in advance to whoever is the luckiest member on OCN.


----------



## Avox117

Count me in please! Just so you know your awesome for doing this, its going to make someones day a whole lot better!!


----------



## 3XPeriment

Incredible. You are amazing. In!


----------



## downlinx

In for sure


----------



## Razi3l

In but only for SSD. You are awesome


----------



## accskyman

In... awesome giveaways I'll have to start my own if I win.


----------



## Maich

In!
Thnx for this its awesome...
gooood karma for you


----------



## Spade616

in please


----------



## rent.a.john

Wow, someone definitely had a good year







In!


----------



## videoman5

I am IN! My birthday is on the 6th, so I am feeling lucky.


----------



## beers

Nice, I'd be in.


----------



## HeWhoDared

In and thanks man









Mad props for you doing this for OCN community.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sccr64472;15075883*
> If your Karma starts kicking butt, I may have to do this also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count me in, but good luck to everyone!


Haha, well you know as well as anyone... one good day's trading profits can easily pay for something like this two-fold. The owner of this new PC can thank NASDAQ:FSLR from last Friday(scalping account--not my options play)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;15076212*
> In. And even though I know it won't increase odds or most likely even be read I must say that this is extremely generous of you. I too hope that one day I can do something like this, hopefully that job will come along that allows me to "pay it forward" so to speak.
> 
> Thanks again. And congratulations in advance to whoever is the luckiest member on OCN.


I will read every single post.


----------



## W_Tillmans

in


----------



## Narynan

I'm hoping for the best. In please

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Lq Cloud

i believe in karma aswell but it doesnt seem to be working, life it horrible atm, mabe this is the start of good karma







in please!


----------



## lightsout

In!


----------



## Rbby258

in please


----------



## 7ranslucen7

in







thanks!


----------



## ChicoD

In, if i'm eligible.

Been eyeballing most of those parts for my next build


----------



## Chrit

I was trying to find how to enter.
Count me in!
(Happy to pay for Postage)


----------



## [Water]

I would love to join! So please count me in. I find this very generous of you of giving some much stuff for free. I5 2500K,64GB SSD,RAM, Jesus, you are AWESOME.


----------



## $ilent

im in!







Epic freebie, 54 pages after 2 hours...wow!


----------



## ilam3d

Lots and lots of pages.


----------



## ghettogeddy

in my son needs a new rig


----------



## Device Unknown

Totally in.
(let us know when you will be collecting for next one. I have 8 gigs corsair mem I can throw in)


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In!


----------



## Myrlin

In. Thanks!


----------



## Nw0rb

soooo in would be a great comp for the rents


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lq Cloud;15076306*
> i believe in karma aswell but it doesnt seem to be working, life it horrible atm, mabe this is the start of good karma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in please!


Never know how it will pay out. Just enjoy life








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Device Unknown;15076343*
> Totally in.
> (let us know when you will be collecting for next one. I have 8 gigs corsair mem I can throw in)


Funny... I actually was planning another pretty awesome freebie to rival this one. You, sir, will be PM'ed!


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Wow...this is quite a gesture, good on you for doing this

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ninjaburrito

in!


----------



## Zcypot

Im in, this would be perfect for my friend....damn his slow PC...


----------



## Bkpizza

Wow is the only word, I am in please.


----------



## 6speed

Im in!!


----------



## Willanhanyard

ROFL! I clicked the last page button, and then refresh 2 seconds later and there were two more pages!!! In please.


----------



## stumped

/me is in it to win it.
thanks!


----------



## AMDrocks

Count me in!


----------



## Ste v

I'm in


----------



## Zerogamer22

sweet. in!


----------



## Strat79

In for sure.

About 75% of the last few pages are people not eligible. Edit: I was on the other freebie thread, and it had a 30 rep minimum to enter, sorry. Still lots of new accounts and 1-5 rep accounts so far on this one.


----------



## Thi3p

In please








Thanks


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Thank you for the chance at this. I hope that someday I can have the resources at my disposal to do something like this.


----------



## pangolinman

In, i love you.


----------



## henwyybwoi

wow this is awesome! in!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Count me in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15073950*
> I'm going to draw the winner at random after compiling and numbering all the posts here using random.org. The drawing will be held on October 7th (why not pick my birthday??) and the winner will be announced soon after.


October 7th is your birthday? Same here.


----------



## nanoprobe

All in!







Great giveaway. Would make a great addition to my crunch farm.


----------



## n0ypi

I'm in!! wow!! =)


----------



## Gunfire

In, like the other 500 users


----------



## 808MP5

Good luck everyone
In for the win


----------



## AMD955

In please


----------



## Machiyariko

In, thanks a lot.


----------



## el gappo

Damn dude... that's crazy. In


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm in too







Why not right?


----------



## willibj

Overwhelming response indeed. Not sure I believe in karma, certainly not an active force per se, but good things do return to those who give as positive forces seem to attract in the universe of humanity, at least generally.

In for the win (hopefully)! Cheers mate









* Edit - I cannot believe how many Sandy bridge owners I see "in" this competition. It seems wrong to me, and now I feel guilty for being in.

I TRULY hope this build goes to someone still running a 775 dual core and 9500gt build.

If I win this I PLEDGE to give my "old" system away and continue the trend, which is an AMD Phenom II X3 720 (unlocks to quad) with Xigmatek Dark Knight, MA790XT-UD4P and 4gb DDR3 1600 ram for which I will purchase a case, HDD, DVD, PSU, donate my 6850 and build and send.

My donation will go to a randomly selected user from a list cropped to include only those with sufficiently outdated rigs that could really use the upgrade.


----------



## Ovlazek

I didn't know that people were this good.
In please.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

In!

Thanks so much for holding this!


----------



## TEntel

Wow. In please.


----------



## EpicFail

I may simply be leeching, especially with this low post count since I usually just lurk, but this is something I don't want to pass up on. Please include me in this opportunity. This is something most people would not even think of doing, thanks for holding this.


----------



## Rayzer

Very generous indeed, thanks!


----------



## H-man

In. I love the smell of new hardware in morning.


----------



## MooCwzRck

lol i'm in...my gf could use something to play bf3 lol.


----------



## Darkseason

In thanks.
So generous.
Great items.


----------



## Vestito

In please!


----------



## tmunn

In.


----------



## ShortAlieN

I would like in on this. Thanks !!


----------



## itzzjason

in please


----------



## shnur

Totally in! That's extremely awesome and very nice of you









My girlfriend would definitely appreciate the upgrade from her netbook


----------



## battlecryawesome

Wow this is huge,I'm in.


----------



## Blaze051806

in!!


----------



## Philistine

Wow thats very generous. In.


----------



## Win == True

In omg yes!!!


----------



## canadianpanda

This is amazing, In Please.


----------



## identitycrisis

Definitely In,

What an Awesome Give-away, very generous.

Thanks,

Congrats to whoever wins!


----------



## Klue22

I could use a third SB rig!








Btw you are epic, that is all.


----------



## Twitchie

I'll join in. You are a gem my good man


----------



## fashric

Brilliant that you would do such a thing for someone else much respect and also in


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

In and I can pick it up too.


----------



## katalin_2003

I never won something but here it goes.

In please and a honest thank you on behalf of the future winner, whoever he/she might be.

Cheers


----------



## imadude10

Wow! I'm in! I could use an upgrade for BF3. I would definitely do the same with my old gear if I won.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;15076404*
> In for sure.
> 
> About 75% of the last few pages are people not eligible. Edit: I was on the other freebie thread, and it had a 30 rep minimum to enter, sorry. Still lots of new accounts and 1-5 rep accounts so far on this one.


Don't worry, I prune the entries before I draw with random.org. For the most part, everyone is in line with what I asked though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj;15076471*
> Overwhelming response indeed. Not sure I believe in karma, certainly not an active force per se, but good things do return to those who give as positive forces seem to attract in the universe of humanity, at least generally.
> 
> In for the win (hopefully)! Cheers mate


Agreed. I don't think I can... "buy" or "gain" karma from this--and I'm not trying to--I'm just hoping it all works out and someone who has done the right things gets a little bit of good news coming their way soon...


----------



## redz

I'm building my first rig right now and would love to get in!


----------



## Florida_Dan

Haven't been here hugely long, but if you're willing, please count me in.


----------



## mylilpony

i could use a sandy bridge rig! ininin


----------



## Wyldefang

inftw


----------



## crashdummy35

*In Please*.

This is really awesome of you guys.... Amazing. You guys are what OCN is all about!!!


----------



## CrunchyApple

in with a grin


----------



## stupidcha

holy crap. definitely in.


----------



## jfryery

In.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## 5outh

So in! This is great!


----------



## sarge88

Count me in, this is the best giveaway iv heard of in along time. Thanks bud.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibfreeekout

Count me in! You sir, are amazingly generous and should be commended!


----------



## mrhiab

count me in...convert me to Intel...


----------



## dubz

Wow I'm in


----------



## utterfabrication

Count me in! I thought I smelt something delicious in the freebie section. Was not disappointed. This is quite the freebie. Regardless of the victor, if my brother ever has a child, I'll ask that he name it usmcz soth7676 banthracis.


----------



## Dan17z

Dan17z in for SB bundle


----------



## pyra

In.

I know Its a random draw so this does not make a difference, but I would donate all the parts of my rig these replace.


----------



## Ubeermench

in!


----------



## 179232

In, that would be great. I need a faster CPU for some HD video rendering.


----------



## howejustin

I'm in and can't belive 60+ pages in 3 hours.


----------



## SkinBob

Super generous! Thanks.

Im in please.

Sent From My Android Shizzle!


----------



## ramenbuoy

Definitely in. This is so cool that you guys are doing something like this! Karma for life seriously though.


----------



## Silaz

I'm in! Thank you for doing this for the community.


----------



## musashin

Wow, I'm so in. Would that I had the means to do something like this and make everyone love me.


----------



## Donkey1514

In please


----------



## soundx98

Absolutely count me in!
Awesome man


----------



## ZachOlauson

IN! This would be so awesome!


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

Count me in! As you can see in my Sig rig, I'm in need of an upgrade







.


----------



## infomancer

*IN*credible freebie!

Definitely gonna give these parts to friend if I win.


----------



## 996gt2

Innnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Faster_is_better

holy cow IN, Thanks

1/800+ odds? I'll 'ave a go


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Why not? IN!


----------



## UsedPaperclip

Such an epic giveaway, in for sure!


----------



## matrix2000x2

Oh my I just noticed this! I am totally in! (crosses fingers)


----------



## joelmartinez

Inz


----------



## blooder11181

in!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## hermitmaster

In! Can't pass this up! Thanks a lot, this is the best freebie I've seen in over two years here!


----------



## Justin Cider

I am in fo'sho,this thread goes to show the strength of this forum!


----------



## xTweetyBird

In! Even though I have my build.. I would use the parts for a folding rig.


----------



## masustic

In and thank you for doing this!


----------



## nyates

In Please! (crosses fingers)


----------



## ilikepancakez

only been here a few months but i'd like to be in the raffle ^^

p.s i like pancakes :3

+rep


----------



## 5prout

Woahh! I am totally in! Freakin' awesome freebie!
Thank you btw!


----------



## treeman

Odds are still under 1/1000 and it's astronomically higher than winning the lottery so... In!!


----------



## insomniac42

in please


----------



## FtW 420

Not in since I don't need, but saw the thread & have to give props for an epic giveaway, OP & the other donators are some hella good guys!


----------



## seward

Jeez...can't really enter the contest, cuz I just put together a rig that's pretty much identical to the one you're offering.

But I _can_ applaud your generosity and give this thread a bump!









(and also use it as an excuse to use the rock band icon...damn I love that icon.)


----------



## Blostorm

Oh wow, that's awesome!

I'm in!


----------



## gotendbz1

wow in


----------



## ATHF

in in in!
off to figure out how to tilt the odds in my favor haha.


----------



## Jamyy10

I am in! This is an incredibly nice and selfless thing to do, thanks to usmcz and all the rest of the donators that could make this happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;15076839*
> Woahh! I am totally in!


And hey 5prout! Long time no see


----------



## nawon72

In please.


----------



## Nitrik

Awesome! In.


----------



## Mmansueto

In thanks


----------



## Evermind

Oh wow in for this.

Thanks for opportunity.


----------



## ihatelolcats

iwin


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

In please!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa.... in!


----------



## Zackd

in please


----------



## ObscureVisions

In Please =) This is incredibly Nice of you =)


----------



## DZSlasher

I would like to be entered into the contest.


----------



## arfaad

In. Why not?


----------



## Socom

How generous! In for a chance good sir!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In, thanks for doing this.


----------



## Xristo

o0o0o0 sandy , single sexy and free ...

In !!!!

goodluck yall .

Op is awsome =)


----------



## Darkcyde

Count me in please.


----------



## Snowmen

In for sure







!


----------



## shadowtroop121

So, I've lost all my electronics.









Would love to win this though!


----------



## Sped

Freebie of epic proportions. In.


----------



## Ofosho

In for this!

Good looks OP


----------



## DrC

Kind of hard not to be in, so I'm in! I know of some good places to put this to use. Thanks!


----------



## ttaylor0024

In!

October 8th is my birthday too


----------



## Ryanb213

in.......


----------



## Kimon

I am most definitely in! Wow. This is a very generous thing to do. I do hope one day I will be in the same position as you and able to help out a fellow overclocker.

It would be cool if the winner could post their build in the build log thread. I don't think I'd be alone in being curious to see how they put it together


----------



## DeaDLocK

Always worth entering!! I once won some cat food and I don't even have a cat!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iTsStoRm

My cousin just had his psu explode and took out his whole build, i would LOVE to have this (obviously) and give it to him, you're such a generous person, the world needs more people like you.


----------



## Frazz

This is an amazing giveaway!, but let's not get too excited aye?









Quote:


> Also everyone PLEASE thank banthracis for donating the SSD to this package!!!


Thanks banthracis

Also, I'm In!!!


----------



## MakubeX

Wow, just what my brother needs. Definitely IN and THANKS!


----------



## NoGuru

In!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Omy! In for the upgrade. Fantastic community we have here.

Sent from my HTC Evo 3d using Tapatalk


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Hey why not, I'm in. Maybe I will even be able to contribute a freebie soon.


----------



## Badwrench

Count me in! This would be a great update from my athlon2.

Oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## Benladesh

Definitely In.

BF3 is going to rip my rig to pieces.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## massy086

What a great idea count me in cheer,s


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would love to join in as i just got my SB not long ago, heck it would be nice to have a dedi folder rig though, but ill pass GL to whom ever wins this!


----------



## thachamp05

so in... my rig needs help for bf3 :/


----------



## Pyro_Teknic

im in! lol going close to 70+ pages


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In on this, thank you very much for even posting this freebie, it is a most generous thing for you to do.


----------



## victorzamora

I've been a part of many forums for many hobbies, but this is the coolest thing I've seen done. Things like this TOTALLY restore my faith in humanity. Every day my faith in humanity takes a big hit, but every once in a while stuff like this makes me feel much better about the world.

In, please!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im in !!

thanks


----------



## biatchi

In please


----------



## Break

In


----------



## dropkickninja

Wow these are some crazy odds but in!!!


----------



## piskooooo

in please!!!


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

In!


----------



## TA4K

So in...

Sig rig probably not cutting it for BF3


----------



## j0zef

I'm in. Very generous indeed! Thanks.


----------



## Bandrew

In, thanks!


----------



## xHighAlert

You're a very generous man.
Count me in, looking forward to move up from 775!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd like to put my name in for this! Thanks so much for such an awesome giveaway...


----------



## brumby05

In, need the build for a friend


----------



## 8800Gamer

In please I'd like to put my name in for this. I'd gladly sell my old parts cheaper than what I would had originally have sold them for. I really need a faster computer for programming.


----------



## bstover17

Totally in!


----------



## hellboy_101

Not limited to the US. Count me in.


----------



## AgentHydra

Wow, pretty much the most epic giveaway ever lol. Innnn!


----------



## Matt*S.

In please, my socket 775 is aging poorly.


----------



## allupinya

this is the biznas


----------



## JoeyTB

So in!


----------



## little cat

I'm in








If my incredibly low post count (I'm usually a stalker


----------



## RaBidRaBit

In, please!

Awesome freebie.


----------



## TheYonderGod

IN!

I'll give my current rig away in a freeby if I do win, lol.


----------



## RonB94GT

In please need to replace wifes old P4.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Want this for my sis


----------



## LostKauz

Wow,i really could use this to fold on or migrate my server to. IN PLEASE


----------



## Ibage

In. Amazing giveaway


----------



## Derp

Sign me up please.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I already have an "in" post but I have to say, 72 pages. Now we all know how to attract people, FREE.


----------



## HybLeaf

Sign me up too please, or am I not eligible? D:


----------



## Kick

ouuu, a neat contest indeed. I know someone who wants to be ready for bf3


----------



## Ishinomori

Dude, you are a saint!

I'm in!

This machine will fold 24/7 if i am the recipiant!

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## justadude

2nd folding rig for ocn. in. go corps.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;15077239*
> I already have an "in" post but I have to say, 72 pages. Now we all know how to attract people, FREE.


Or put "female" in the title!


----------



## Kyo

Oh wow in please. Maybe ill finally start folding with this


----------



## CarFreak302

Wow, your generosity is amazing! Count me in!


----------



## Phoriver

Best. Freebie. EVARRR!! IN


----------



## nolimits882000

In as well


----------



## Blindman1337

Definitely in for this.


----------



## GrandMax

I am very impressed by your generosity. Thank you.

Please put my name in.


----------



## Nowiser

Pretty incredible stuff man. Hope I can be in!! Be blessed


----------



## Badness

In, but, I I have an ok system already. I probably don't deserve this.
But I'll give my old parts if I win. Promise.


----------



## Pankie

In please! This is awesome!


----------



## Chunkylad

Insies


----------



## Sentry21

In for the win!


----------



## jimbosst

count me in please


----------



## J.Harris

Put me on the list please! Thanks!


----------



## SkippyDogg

Wow this is amazing! I LOVE OCN! IN PLEASE


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Epic freebie, definitely count me in!


----------



## Khalam

thanks a lot for the opportunity Ill put it to good use (benching for OCN on HWbot


----------



## Coopa

Early christmass count me in!!!


----------



## AMDrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy_101;15077179*
> Not limited to the US. Count me in.


Ikr, Finally a giveaway that ships to australia.


----------



## ggoodd

very much so in, thank you


----------



## heraisu

Great, my system died on me not long ago... this would be so awesome, go 1/1000 odds! GO! Statistics be damned.


----------



## TwistedDivision

In


----------



## drazah

Sign me up! Ill probably end up donating a lot of my parts to if win! wINning!


----------



## Add3r

Count me in! My brother needs a new rig and workstation for our game studio!







I love OCN, best place on earth for any electronic help. Literally.

thanks so much for putting this up man! This is awesome


----------



## Randallrocks

Totally in. <3


----------



## Xeelee

Count me in please!


----------



## uturn68

so very kind of you. im in


----------



## Airolden

Edit: sorry accidentally joined twice.


----------



## HopeUTKN

I'm in!


----------



## Demented

In for this. I would fold 24/7 if I win it. Had to sell my dedicated folder for $$$.


----------



## gumbie

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## RaCeR123

I'm in it


----------



## Stasis

Definitely in it. Haven't been around that long, but didn't register for this!


----------



## welly321

wow man your awesome please sign me up!!


----------



## Darius Silver

In!


----------



## `br4dz-

I'm in, I'm in.


----------



## Skoobs

in. this is very generous.


----------



## Thingamajig

in please!


----------



## TheReciever

In

sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## ku4jb

In please. It would crunch for OCN here.


----------



## DraLLoC

Count me IN!! Ooooooh... I hope I weeen!


----------



## robbiq

count me in man!!!!!!! count me in
I never win anything hahaha


----------



## adcantu

in please!


----------



## NastyFish

In!


----------



## Devil_Dog

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Danja

Wow. What a crazy giveaway. I'm in I guess







.

Sent from my DROID X using tyrannosaurus rex.


----------



## tommy209

This is awesome, In Please


----------



## Riou

Wowsers.


----------



## caffeinescandal

Crazy giveaway indeed. Im in although knowing my luck I wont get it. Good luck to everyone though.


----------



## jellis142

#767 posts...wow is an understatement. This isn't a freebie, it's a stress reducer for most member needing an upgrade!


----------



## Thogar

In!


----------



## GnookGnook

I'm definitely in for this one.


----------



## goldbranch

Awesome freebie.
Thanks OP and those who donated. You guys rock.


----------



## jbjmed

WOW. Sweet!!!! I'm in.


----------



## Lee79

Wow best freebie yet. Count me in.


----------



## brute maniac

in please, and I hope you win the lottery because of this


----------



## infodump

Wow..this would be a great start to a dedicated folder








...in.


----------



## Night197

in! my gf could use one ... Thanks


----------



## alchemik

In, thank you very much this is very generous of you. This would be a great folding machine









omg post 777 ---> super lucky


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Wow! Good on you for such a nice giveaway! In please.


----------



## Thiefofspades

In Please and happy birthday mine is on the 19th this october! Awesome month for a birthday!

Just realized this account was made on the 20th, That count as new?


----------



## Iching

In, pretty please.


----------



## buddyboy

Wow this is awesome, you are awesome. In, Thanks!


----------



## aappss01

In please!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwalker

In. thanks! so generous of you!


----------



## shinigamibob

In for sure. This is why I love OCN...


----------



## raiderxx

Wow. This is incredible. SO in!


----------



## Baking Soda

In.


----------



## Mrbigg

Im in!


----------



## krytikul

I'm in please!


----------



## ipod4ever

in


----------



## TurboHertz

In.


----------



## ana3mic

Holly cow! I'm in for this


----------



## Racersnare21

Very much in!!!! Awesome thing your doing!


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

In!


----------



## ackneal

You are a generous person, I hope karma finds its way back to you. In


----------



## Whole Wheat

In Thank you sir!


----------



## de Cossatot

I wanna join....


----------



## M0rbidDeath

In! Thank you for the wonderful freebie.


----------



## maksin01

Count me in!


----------



## Seufari

My first freebie entrance...


----------



## drufause

In please


----------



## chasent

Count me in to


----------



## hammertime850

I'm in but this will not be another computer for me but a friend with no monies


----------



## Nhb93

Very much in. My sig rig could use an upgrade.


----------



## Dezixn

Awfully generous. I'm in.


----------



## EPC-Valthos

in please i promise to put it straight to folding


----------



## Poptarts

in.


----------



## 4x4n

Wow, very nice. I'm in please.


----------



## Orzornn

Wow! Definitely In for this.


----------



## magna224

I wasn't going to ask to be in because I don't need it, but I will because I can pretty much get two PCs out of this to give to my friends. So I am in please, thanks. You and other donator(s) are very nice people and I thank you.


----------



## Sickened1

IN! Needing to build a new desktop for BF3. This laptop just won't due.


----------



## joarangoe

In please


----------



## labbu63

In


----------



## Lrs3329

in


----------



## Witchdoctor

This is way cool

In Please


----------



## Big-Pete

in please duderino


----------



## General_Jaja

In thank you, what your doing is extremely generous!


----------



## DCSRM

In please! You guys are so nice...


----------



## Frankzro

In Please!!!!


----------



## Razinhail

In pretty please with a cherry on top!
This is insanely awesome. Y'all rock! Thanks!


----------



## nagle3092

in please


----------



## ChoiBoi

In.


----------



## P09

In for sure! Very generous of you.


----------



## ikem

in now.


----------



## HobieCat

In please


----------



## Aussie

Not to be mean or take away from this great offer.
But you cant buy karma just like you can buy or through good deals get you way into heaven its not as easy as that. just a thought

but still +rep on a great idea


----------



## Scrappy

In


----------



## AMD SLI guru

In


----------



## Beefcake18

In. Would be sweeeeet to get this so I can have a desktop while I'm still on travel to play D3 beta that I just got into.


----------



## bnmbnm

i'm also karma believer and it's a great idea

in please


----------



## blupupher

why the heck not. I've been wanting to give Intel a try.


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in


----------



## Buska103

Ohh man, I've been wanting to go sandy for a while now! Slim odds! Never won anything before. Hopefully this will be the first


----------



## wcdolphin

in.
Fold fold fold


----------



## VW_TDI_02

In!!!


----------



## amtbr

Whats up with all the people with nice systems grubbing for free crap? The guys with the i5 2500k and 970s asking for free stuff? You guys obviously have money. Let it go to people who need it.

Props to you OP for doing something nice, too bad people feel the need to take advantage of it.


----------



## T0ysRUs

In!


----------



## Allen86

I'm not crazy active, I do lurk alot and have been for the past 3 years tho if that counts for anything. Love a shot at the parts though if I qualify, pass due for an upgrade!


----------



## tyuo9980

im in


----------



## voodoo71

Dude you are awesome for doing this. In please


----------



## thisispatrick

! In and thanks in advance.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodoo71;15078540*
> Dude you are awesome for doing this. In please


..


----------



## Aura

Sure I'm in, props for the generosity.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr;15078560*
> You've got to be f'ing kidding me. Your system is easily worth 2-3k and you _need_ this guys charity?


you have no idea what peoples financial positions are, nor why they are entering so stop making assumptions


----------



## Meatmow

In, Thanks!


----------



## wire

I would totally love to have this system therefore i'm in! Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

omg wow speechless in plz?


----------



## p-saurus

Oh man, I could use an upgrade. Count me in, please.


----------



## Deagle50ae

Wow! The odds on this one are slim!

I'm not in though; I've had a good year as well.
If I am somehow chosen, just run the random again.


----------



## Maskedman

In for a new folding machine. The old one bit the dust a little over a month ago.


----------



## Poppinj

Wow. Count Me In.


----------



## L D4WG

Me please!!!!!! I need a new rig!!!


----------



## Core2uu

In! I don't know know how much longer my E8500 can hold on.


----------



## bacongrease

in.


----------



## 2thAche

Put me in on this!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

In! We've got some really generous people on these forums.


----------



## Hueristic

Hmmm, Maybe I won't have to wait for BD! IN.


----------



## Laylow

In Thanks! I love Karma


----------



## XAnarchy

Is there time?


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## Lime

Definitely in. I'm down.


----------



## Jesse D

Wow this is pretty cool. I wont use it for myself as I am currently mid build, but I am in as my church was just talking about needing new computers yesterday and this would go a ways towards me building and donating one


----------



## FurryCreatures

I'm most definitely down as well.


----------



## Firebeard

In.


----------



## theSpacec0wboy

This is ridiculously generous! Count me in please!


----------



## asuindasun

In, and you're awesome.


----------



## Ironman517

In please


----------



## jfuze

This is awesome! IN!


----------



## iamwardicus

I would like my chance - many thanks for the generosity!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

In it to win it man, thanks for hosting this : )


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Count me in!


----------



## robchaos

most definitely in. Thank you!


----------



## jacksknight

WOW! Count me in, thanks a ton!


----------



## kiwiasian

In


----------



## andydam

i want in


----------



## RCXDerp

Do want in


----------



## Lerkah

Have been wanting to make the move to sandy, jus havent had the cash. OP has alot of good karma coming his way, hats off to you good sir!

In please


----------



## SovereigN7

In


----------



## yanks8981

In! Awesome giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## robwadeson

in please thanks! I could really use another 2500k to fold. But anything is fine


----------



## HaXXoR

In!!!!


----------



## Bouf0010

in as well!


----------



## thrasherht

in
This is epic.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Wow I am so in.


----------



## razaice

in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

This is Awesome, count me in also







.


----------



## Ryleh

Count me in but know I'd only immediately it donate for my graduation project. >_<"


----------



## fernandude

Oh my... goodness.... I'm in :]


----------



## K092084

Doubt I'll win, but I'm In.
Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## y2kcamaross

So in! You guys are awesome


----------



## Lyfskills

In it to win it.


----------



## MrBalll

Very nice. Definitely in.


----------



## hirolla888

In, need a folding rig








thank you to all who donated!


----------



## iLLGT3

Would like to enter.


----------



## Gallien

Inininin


----------



## adizz

Im soo in. Would love to move on from my aging 775.


----------



## Mysteryboy

In.... i would prefer only the ram


----------



## [email protected]

Although I already have a Sandybridge rig, it'll be nice to have another one dedicated to folding. In!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Are you kidding me?
I'm in for this for sure! SB would be a very welcome addition to my home.


----------



## OCcomet

You, sir, are a kind and generous soul.


----------



## Aardobard

I'm in.


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## CovertCover

Hmmm over 900 entries I am assuming...

Well at least I have a 1/900+ shot at it


----------



## jacobrjett

Im in!!! thanks


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

The power level is going to be over 90000!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Totally in!!


----------



## Aesir

I'd like to be in, thank you for all of your kindness.


----------



## evolart

in


----------



## shadman

Holy cow this is really out there and awesome!

Congrats to whoever wins! This is reallly big


----------



## banging34hzs

Count me in please and thanks to all that have put into this.


----------



## Skyflakes

Just in time for Bf3.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Woot sign me up!


----------



## Jesse^_^

I am in, for a friend in need


----------



## SmasherBasher

in for folding


----------



## alwang17

In for sure.


----------



## Sheyster

In, I really want to set up a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## intelman

In


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In.


----------



## luXfer

I'm greedy I guess - good on you, though. Hope whoever gets it uses it for good!


----------



## Wiremaster

Srsly? Awesome! In!


----------



## kgury

I'm in. ;D


----------



## wheth4400

umm count me in as well


----------



## madswimmer

awesome freebie! i am sooo in!


----------



## Shatterist

Would be a heck of a way to introduce my cousin to PC gaming


----------



## Taylorsci

in!


----------



## Skoltnik

Ohh hell yes i'm in!


----------



## FrostedMizu

Wow! In please.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Aaaaaand innnn


----------



## S.M.

In please


----------



## bobisgod

I'm in


----------



## ThePhlood

Oh wow that's nice! I definitely want in, my moms still on a prehistoric windows 98


----------



## onestack

lol i am thinking about mom too! so generous of you. I might add this may be a cool thing to maybe get together to repeat next year, maybe something we can work on putting together.


----------



## rivaldog

In! Great freebie!


----------



## mkeygmer

Count me in please


----------



## crunkosaur

Oh im in.


----------



## MoonTar

I'm so in! My parents need a new computer so bad, it takes 10 min. from starting it before you can even start to do anything.


----------



## DisappointMe

Sweet I'm on the 95th page.
Edit - Dang, thought someone would post -sadface-


----------



## SkillzKillz

in


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In please, this is awesome


----------



## mnkeyprince

nice freebie, In!


----------



## Shaun1991

what an awesome thing to do, much thanks for everyones donation to this community. Thanks for this, I'm in.


----------



## Boi 1da

:yessir:In:yessir:


----------



## Cavus

In! Thanks so much for your generosity! Just of of curiosity, are these open box or brand need?

edit :This rig would be for my little brother who I'm teaching how to build computers and he wants to convert all console gamers to pc.


----------



## NguyenAdam

In!!!!







This is an insane giveaway!


----------



## Aick

in!

my brother really wants to get into gaming, but doesn't have the funding right now, so this would be awesome.


----------



## Fallendreams

In please


----------



## Joephis19

In, sir. +Karma to you.


----------



## ilikepancakez

dude you guys are so lucky XD. 9:00 exactly


----------



## leafan101

Count me in. Should I win, my current system will replace my parent's Athlon64.


----------



## Hydraulic

Wow, thats awesome! I am in!


----------



## PB4UGO

In please...why not?!


----------



## swat565




----------



## EpicPie

In!!!!









TY OP, GL to everyone who enters.


----------



## M4fade

I'm in! Crazy cool give away..!


----------



## sh1nd0kun

In please


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

In! I love OCN


----------



## gerickjohn

OMG. In please!!!


----------



## hli53194

Wow, in and thanks! I could use an upgrade from a Core2 based rig. You bet if I win this it'll be folding.

Thank you for being so kind and generous. I know my words will never equate to the cost of these parts, but hey, they're worth something, right? You may have just inspired me to get another giveaway of my own going. Can't match up to this as I'm a poor student, but I'll think of something.


----------



## McAlberts

this is awesome. for sure im in.


----------



## jelky

In please







Thanks a lot!

Cripe, just noticed my join date. I actually joined over a month ago about, because I needed help with choosing a motherboard. Had an issue with my name, so changed it few days ago. Before it was jelyk I believe.


----------



## addest3

I am in for this contest.

I hope someone really deserving wins







.

Good luck everyone <3

*And THANK YOU to all the contributors. :3*


----------



## BeDuckie

In!
You are extremely generous ;o.


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## kinubic

oh wow im in >< such generosity


----------



## SpiritGear

Although I haven't made all too many posts..

Could you still count me in?


----------



## Mongo

so in


----------



## Onions

im so in


----------



## The Conman

I'm in, this is so cool that you're doing this.


----------



## Asustweaker

definitely in.
so many of these going on in this community. really cool.








I got a 9800 gt to add to it, if you'd like to make a complete system. not much, but it'll fold around 4k a day.


----------



## renji1337

in please <3:cheers:


----------



## ErOR

In, this is so very kind of you and everyone who contributed.


----------



## jrockut83

Crazy awesome karma has got to come from a great contest like this! Thanks to OP and all that donated first off









Second, would love to be considered in the running







Thanks again and good luck to all!


----------



## spud84

I am most certainly in! so generous of you!


----------



## tipsytoto

I'm in!


----------



## mastertrixter

wow dude, this is amazing of you to do. totally in!!


----------



## Custard

Wow, that's a really great thing to do.
In!


----------



## Gadzooks24

Excuse me but I would like to be in this as well. This would be great to replace my aging 775 setup lol.







Thanks for doing this btw.


----------



## Shaded War

In!


----------



## gchou

In please







.!!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## bobfig

im in, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Gherkin

In!


----------



## Odyn

Im in dawg


----------



## S3RK

Most definitely in


----------



## Qasual

Put me in please.


----------



## mad87645

in of course (have a 1 in 1000 chance but oh well







)


----------



## carayan

IN.

just wow.


----------



## Muntey

Oh, wow, this would be a fantastic start to a new build - I had to sell off my old rig to move countries and I've been stuck on this useless lappy until I can get a job. It would be amazing to win this.

Thanks for running this comp, you are an amazing person. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm in. Woohoo.


----------



## Madog

In please


----------



## kartcrg84

in


----------



## GTA967

I know i don't post much but i definitely visit this forum a lot, especially the news section.
So, if i may please count me in.


----------



## listen to remix

I am in...wow this thread exploded!


----------



## Sanders54

100 pages!







I am in. Great freebie!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

In please, althought I'm sure I'll get some bad karma for it seeing as I already have an i5 rig.


----------



## BenRK

I shall put my name in the magic hat of random number generators.


----------



## shoto1699

may god bless your soul


----------



## chasefrench

I m in, I hope Karma repays you!


----------



## Mactox

respect man, whoever ends up getting the build will be a happy person


----------



## MIKEVALL

In in in in in


----------



## AMD_Freak

Ill throw my hat into the mix


----------



## Ironcobra

wow, Karma is great to have on yourside, Im in


----------



## Evil-Jester

in it to win it







GL to all


----------



## Rangerscott

In


----------



## Ducky

I'd quite like to be in on this, you are being exceptionally generous


----------



## GasMan320

Very generous of you! I'd love to enter your drawing.


----------



## mad0314

Oh god, in.


----------



## waqasr

Best freebie evah?! im IN!


----------



## Kieran

I'm in


----------



## rush2049

Oh I would so love to win this! I would give the rig to my cousin who just got married, he decided to spend the money on the wedding and not a computer... sad I know, lol...

Consider me in!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

In


----------



## col musstard

In


----------



## Baldy

You sir are a true gentlemen. Hope you get back twice what you give. 

In!


----------



## mrpopo573

Newbie lurker in!


----------



## denial_

I'm in to tranfert your donation to my sister


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpopo573;15081000*
> Newbie lurker in!


Shoulda read the rules first









Rules:
None Really. I won't accept brand new accounts made to enter this contest, so you better have been around for a few weeks minimum and have contributed a bit (I don't mean writing numerous how-to's or solving everyone's problem, just being an active member of the community) or I will just count you out of the drawing when time comes.


----------



## venomblade

in







very generous of you


----------



## drnilly007

I'm in


----------



## theyedi

o lawd


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I am in for a new programming rig!

Thank you OP!!!


----------



## MisterChao

Wow! you are one of a kind! haha im in please! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Anthony360

in for a much needed upgrade!!!


----------



## slngsht

Excellent giveaway, and I live by the pay it forward theory. Unfortunately, I don't have much to pay forward due to a recent downturn in my life, but I do what I can. It always feels so great to do good things for others.

i would like to get in on this. Thanks.


----------



## MoMurda

Wow you are very kind! Its my bday and Im happy I saw this thread! Im in! Thanks man!


----------



## capitaltpt

In. Thanks!


----------



## samywamy10

This looks like fun, thanks heaps







. I'm in.


----------



## l4n b0y

WOW, in please.


----------



## theonedub

Ill enter, thanks.


----------



## GuilT1

Best freebie ever! I'm definitely in.


----------



## trainman

In, please!


----------



## Knight2000

Wow!! this is incredible. Count me in please and thank you.


----------



## Semedar

In!







Lol I have 1/1029 chance of winning. :O


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am in. Be nice to have an upgrade from my old and trust Q6600. Good chip but she is aging.


----------



## Trogdor

Very in!

Nothing like generous people


----------



## redhat_ownage

in!


----------



## Matt86

Wow! I'm definately in. Could do with a 'slight' upgrade.


----------



## AMC

In. What a freebie.!


----------



## Singledigit

not sure if ive posted already, but just in case.


----------



## NoDoz

Im in! thank you


----------



## michintom

I'm in!


----------



## FlamingMidget

I'm IN









I'd probably have a heart attack if I won tho, so choose wisely 0,o

Edit: + my rig is lacking existence ATM lol


----------



## rafety58

in for the win


----------



## Transhour

count me in


----------



## rocky11111

In, this would be so awesome !


----------



## Emmuh

Count me in!


----------



## boateye

i'll probably not win but what the hell. i'll forget that i even entered come tuesday


----------



## mind0uT

I'm in pls and tnx!


----------



## cokezone

Im in also thanks.


----------



## Ihasfip

Pretty sweet deal. Karma will award you at some point or another.









D


----------



## admflameberg

I'm In tho i doubt I would win.


----------



## kingpin4329

In!

Its people like this that cause me to visit the forums 50+ times a day at work. Can't say my employer is too happy about that









I have my new business parter just moved here from Cali and I would LOVE to be able to build a new rig for him (he's running off a PC that can barely handle the win7 install, let alone any programs haha)

Goodluck to everyone and i'll see ya on the BF3 Battlefield!


----------



## FiX

Count me in!


----------



## AtomicFrost

This is such a cool giveaway! Thank you for offering this on OCN. I'm in.


----------



## LiFTed

I'm in.


----------



## luvsan

All in!


----------



## Flying Toilet

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am in All the way! this is so cool!!


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you usmcz









I happen to be an AMD Fan Mostly just for nothing more than the Price vs Performance dating all the way back to issue since 1996.









Although I do have a few Intel based systems Like a Hewlett Packard Vectra Xu 5/90C Dual Intel 90MHz Chipped board packaged in a Desktop Server Case which I got for the days way back when I wanted to be a NT Admin. I was going to practice w/that and NT 4.0 Server/Workstation for Practice in setting up dual Chipped systems









There is no doubt The Hewli has a sorta cool Nostalgia for how old it is even if it is from way back in Intel's infant hay days







"& yes it's still useful to this day" FTW.







I'll find a good use for it one of these days









I held onto it for all these years







"sigh" but that's how I roll peeps









Then I have a E5200 CCTV chip based system just for monitoring my valuables














Other wise I have a ton of PC Components to build way to many AMD rigs.

Now don't get me wrong I know I really don't need a Nice New Modern Intel based system but it sure would make it that much easier to part w/some of my older and or other AMD Gear LOL.









Seriously, I should start liquidating my stash to make room for better and newer modern gear.









In any case Please count me in on this Freebie!









Good Luck to our Contestants









Cheers W/Rootbeers









N2G


----------



## Jaxlb

You are truly a very generous person...or a god.. which ever. I'm in and I hope you get major respect by the person who gets this.


----------



## robertoburri

Gosh, I'm in for anything. If I get something I have, I will re-freebie it








Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## IIVisionII

In please. real awesome of you.


----------



## Manischewitz

Iinnnn


----------



## CBZ323

In please! Karma works, so you can already be happy.


----------



## loop0001

in for the hope

even more so, we as OCN thank you contributing so much! wishing the best for YOU!


----------



## SgtHop

I'm in for this.


----------



## voidwarranty

I'm in. Never had an Intel build, maybe my chance to try one out


----------



## selfsurf

omg in! please!


----------



## ErdincIntel

In for Sandy!


----------



## 95329

Woah, can't just walk past this now can I







IN!


----------



## ascaii

definitely IN, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Infernosaint

I'm in! What a wonderful thing to do


----------



## bigkahuna360

In


----------



## cssorkinman

In please









May your generousity be visited back upon you


----------



## Fortunex

Definitely in, not gonna be able to upgrade for quite a while, just started a full time course at college, so I can't get a job for the next 8+ months and after that I've got a substantial student loan to pay off.


----------



## Nickzorz91

In!! Very generous of you man, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Analog

In.


----------



## mve1907

Dude this is awesome. In please. Good luck to all!!


----------



## weesteev

In Please - awesome freebie!


----------



## XAslanX

In


----------



## Rutku

Wow, this feels kinda special&generous because my birthday is 8th Oct. I know it's not the meaning but it's just nice coincidence ;D

In !


----------



## LolXDFace

In this so badly! I hope I win!


----------



## Mygaffer

Wow, what an incredible thing to do.

in.


----------



## dunksandblazers

In s''il vous plait. Thanks.


----------



## calavera

OMG. I'm in.


----------



## Lawpf2001

In please.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in, thanks


----------



## ikcti

Why thank you








In


----------



## Regamaster

In! Bless you for this opportunity, good sir.


----------



## ynk1121

Wow! This has to be the coolest freebie I've ever seen. Definitely in


----------



## Recipe7

I'm in for this!

Ridiculous freebie usmcz, thank you for your generosity!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Definitely in, I'll see if I can find good use for that stuff if I win.


----------



## KidLi

I like the whole Karma thing! Count me in!


----------



## crUk

Im in on it too! Thank you


----------



## LordOfCake

In Please


----------



## Mailyfesux

I really would like to win this! Thanks!


----------



## Intel4Life

in, thanks for doing this.


----------



## bdeester

in please!


----------



## _LDC_

I *do not* want to join. Just here to express my appreciation for such generous initiative (another karma believer here







) good luck everyone


----------



## irwintan27

Im in! Very much appreciated sir!


----------



## Zero4549

In peez? my GF would love you.


----------



## kz26

In!


----------



## Dopamin3

In, thanks for the great freebie. My friend's computer just hit the dust and I'm sure she would appreciate something new (and much faster than a P4!)


----------



## ricklen

I'm in, and I think I'm not the only one


----------



## Cee

I am in. Always wanted to have a sandybridge processor


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Count me in please









Would be the makings of a nice secondary rig so I could get back into folding


----------



## burwij

Count me in - thanks!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23

I am in too.. Thanks to OCN and other members

Regards,
Rakesh Sharma 
(INDIA)


----------



## adjas

*Don't *count me in, just wanted to laud you on your generosity.

& I'm disappointed people who already have i5-2500k & i7-2600k builds joining the freebie.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Count me in mate, and very nice donations! Whoever wins this, should yell out a really big thanks to what you came up with


----------



## Stuuut

I'm in.
wow thanks for the awesome giveaway.


----------



## Mentoss

Holy moly this is EXTREMELY generous of u, thank you. Count me in thank you very much







. Always wanted to upgrade to sandy bridge but havent had the money since i bought this rig. Also thanks to the donations by soth7676 and banthracis


----------



## mr soft

In thanks , your a generous person


----------



## Toology

count me in!


----------



## Psykhotic

I don't really want to spend more money but with a free start like that I could definitely pony up to build a dedicated [email protected] rig.


----------



## mav2000

I'm sooooooooooooooooo in......thanks man...even if I dont win, I am sure these parts mean a lot to the person who will...


----------



## Zensou

Wooo hoo! I'm in!!


----------



## sgr215

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Trinnd

In. What a wonderful thing to do


----------



## Kyleinator

in! Thank you for putting this up.


----------



## drazah

haha maybe you should end this at 9AM!


----------



## Nostrano

In please?


----------



## rainmaker

Omg! I'm so in!!!

Overclock.net FTW


----------



## Kerian

I'm in !

That's very generous !


----------



## Norlig

In for the win!


----------



## Chranny

In.


----------



## turbonerds

wow... im in!


----------



## gooface

IN to win!


----------



## Cranky000

In 2 win, im UK based but ill pay shipping if i win









I love how OCN donate.... bunch of heroes


----------



## BALAST

In!

P.S. I my mom needs new PC.


----------



## jjr007

count me in please


----------



## loki_reborn

Count me in sir. You superstar you.


----------



## Geriden

Last minute entry!


----------



## BountyHead

In!


----------



## Timlander

Ah very nice freebie. I have been needing an upgrade for a while since mine is almost 3 years old. Would love a shot at this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## anuparockz

I'm in. Please count me in!


----------



## Awsan

OMG OMG OMG in in in in please LOVE OCN love YOU and i always wanted a sandy bridge haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay i hope i win


----------



## dasparx

welp, can't resist!


----------



## HaVoK C89

In!! This is an amazing contribution to the people here at OCN, I know we are all grateful for your generosity and chance to win such a great and special prize.


----------



## Lutro0

why not. In


----------



## Mike-IRL

In!
Awesome freebie.


----------



## Novakanedj

I'd like to be included please. Hopefully I've been around long enough







.

edit: I've been around 2 weeks and only just come across this post







. Possible dedicated folding rig on the way







.


----------



## Ruffryder1167

sure ill take a shot at this to upgrade my system.

Thanks


----------



## Awsan

in in in in haaaaaaaay is it possible for a double post??


----------



## Awsan

is it?


----------



## Kithro

Le in.


----------



## Shredicus

in


----------



## Yoshimanitsu

this would make my life since my entire computer just broke left and right in a week. All I have now is a really old xp laptop. totally in.


----------



## Darren9

In please


----------



## Drift0r

Why not? I'm in







It'd be quite a nice upgrade from my current system! Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## iSpark

Count me in please!


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

i am definitely in!!!


----------



## AJsez

Im in also.. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

I'm only a new member, so if you don;t want to include me, no problem.

Was asked over to OCN by Khalam







(i.e didn't sign up for this contest!)


----------



## YGenHungarian

I really hope Karma *Will* get back to you! this is a huge gesture for someone to do. In please


----------



## Benjammin

im in!!!


----------



## Izvire

In!
My brother needs a new rig so we can play BF3 together


----------



## shadow19935

Im defo in! :O my brother could do with a new pc.


----------



## OcSlave

What a awsome thread, thankyou guys for your donations and time.
I'd like tobe included for the draw aswell please.


----------



## Doogiehouser

In









Great Giveaway!!!


----------



## skyravr

In! Insane Freebie.


----------



## moksh4u2

im in









ps-ship to india


----------



## yorkshire.lad

I'm definately in. Just look at my current specs.


----------



## ColdRush

In for this, I'd probably freebie parts from my machine if I won this


----------



## [March]

I'm in for sure!
I'll switch sig rig to dedicated folding rig








and mainly use that machine instead


----------



## vesley

I'm in! been struggling to buy a new sandy bridge build for the last couple of months.


----------



## Skiivari

Sold my old rig, made me sad.
It's getting cold in my room, and without a SB rig folding I will probably freeze to death this winter.


----------



## tht-kid

In please.

Would certainly allow me to get back into doing proper work on my home computer again!


----------



## roninmedia

I'm in even though I just bought the same CPU, MOBO, and RAM last week.


----------



## Sun

I am in.

Karma exists.


----------



## KingCuddles

Defo in


----------



## DK_mz

in preety please. <3


----------



## Nixuz

Why not?
I'm in.


----------



## richie_2010

in please


----------



## Platonium

Interesting way to get good karma









I am in as well


----------



## SporkofdooM

The generosity of the OCN community always astounds me!

In!


----------



## Masked

In please, this sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## mak1skav

This is incredibly generous movement from all the donators especially if you take under consideration the difficult economical situation that most people have to come up to.

I am definitely in for this great opportunity.


----------



## Spade616

oh wow someone tossed an SSD in. you guys are generous.


----------



## uncholowapo

Please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, let me get this


----------



## captthunderpnts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdRush;15083081*
> In for this, I'd probably freebie parts from my machine if I won this


Same.

Count me in, please!


----------



## Seanage

Count me in! amazing.


----------



## OwnedINC

In, my good sir.


----------



## faulkton

in.

I need a new project but my wallet wont comply.


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

In and thanks!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In, WOW


----------



## Psycogeek

free , as in free free 
I would gladly pay you tuesday (some year) for an intel today 

Thanks UsmCz and Soth7676 and Banthracis


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In and a massive thanks for the generosity.


----------



## Dradien

Swanky contest you got here! In please!

If I win, I'm going to help my little brother with my processor. Athlon X2 4000+ FTW!


----------



## fuloran1

In please, thank you so much!


----------



## kody7839

Unbelievable level of generosity here...may the karma be returned to you again.

In please.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemTech

Count me in


----------



## supra_rz

in for this







thanks


----------



## Billy_5110

in!

Never saw generous people like that on OCN... Thanks a lot for the contest


----------



## Nano5656

hey! nice, I'm in this is cool


----------



## RallyMaster

In, even though I already have a SB setup. But hey, can't hurt to have another one right? Thanks a lot.


----------



## CocoCrunch

In!


----------



## mchief014

Ill take a chance.
In


----------



## Worple

I am in


----------



## Cyph3r

I'd like to be in please









Would love to give this as a present to my little brother who's getting by on a terrible PC at the moment. And could then use his PC for folding









Very generous of you usmcz


----------



## Strangg1

Very awesome, I'm in. My wife could use a new machine and this would be a great start.

~S


----------



## polm

Oh man what a nice prize! I'm in for sure!
Very kind of you, thanks a lot!


----------



## Krahe

I'll sign up


----------



## smoochee

definately count me in!

Thanks for the amazing freebie!


----------



## patrick10

Count me in!

My parents really need the upgrade I could hand down to them. This is insanely generous, I hope whoever wins appreciates it.


----------



## feltadox1337

Wow, awesome.. Im in!


----------



## anubis1127

In, please. Thank you.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm in! Thanks for the offering such a great contest to the board.


----------



## Alphonze

In for the win


----------



## SupaSupra

In, I need to get to SB. Lol.


----------



## jfizz84

ZOMG. Got laid off and sold old system. Please let me win. I am traveling for new job now and it'll be months before I can afford a new rig. Very nice give away too.


----------



## KusH

Very nice!!! In!


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Very nice!!! Im IN!!


----------



## jemping

Very nice of you, man.

Count me in!!


----------



## Isopropyl

In!

Thank you OP and others whom donated items!!

Here's a drink for you!


----------



## seabiscuit68

Don't believe in Karma, but I do believe this is a great deal 
In


----------



## Kevlo

In before the close


----------



## Rann

Probably won't be allowed to enter but, Good work dude!

Been reading OCN for some weeks now, buzy tweaking my cpu / flows. Finally decided to register and post a bit, wish I'd done this earlier


----------



## Death Saved

In please.


----------



## Together

Whoot Whoot, what an awesome dude! 
-IN


----------



## Lostcase

this would be so awesome for my stepson, soooooooooooo in!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I am in, too!
And I am pretty sure this will give you a huge karma boost, no matter who will win.
So good luck to all lads that are in


----------



## steelrain33

very much in, you sir will have great karma returned to you in the future.


----------



## fit949

Count me in! I do believe in Kharma


----------



## geovas77

I am in of course for my little daughter


----------



## xMoltenFury

In Please i hope i win







my comp is no good now


----------



## kennady

In? try again. In?


----------



## wholeeo

I'm so in. How did I miss this!


----------



## Scorpii

Wow, very generous offer.. will make someone (hopefully me!) very happy! Count me in


----------



## sn0w

Count me in as well


----------



## HighVoltache

Thank you so much for this. There should be more people like you! In~!


----------



## lob3s

In, great freebie.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## S.M.

So many people with i-series computers posting...


----------



## OrangeBunnies

In,

Sandy here I come!!


----------



## Ikthus

Count me in!


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

I'm in too!


----------



## Madmanden

Wow, in


----------



## die991

memememe pick meee


----------



## PCSarge

in... i want to make this rig dedicated to folding.

and use mr sandy as a gaming pc


----------



## canukrebel

In


----------



## tvm777

In in for the Win!!!


----------



## DSF_x

defo in!


----------



## crash4fun

I would love to take on Sandy bridge







my LGA 775 could use the retirement.

Count me in!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

This is nice







I am so in.


----------



## [AK]Zip

I'm in. Thank you much. Hope I win.


----------



## t-ramp

Definitely in.


----------



## snoball

In, you are freaking awesome for doing this! lol


----------



## dutchgenius

in and thanks.


----------



## Guruboy

Whoa. In.


----------



## LTC

In! Awesome thing you are doing!


----------



## zhylun

This is very generous of you, usmcz.

Count me in, my folding set-up could use a refresher.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

In.


----------



## Mr_Torch

Please count me in, it is *way* past time for a new rig.
Thank you *all *for offering this great freebie.


----------



## thanos999

im in also


----------



## xtascox

In, my current rig is slowly dying!


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Only 13 more hours!


----------



## Derek1387

I'm in. Time to try and get current


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In for sure. I haven't had the funds to build a new computer since last christmas. Had to sell my i7 rig to pay for the down payment on my car.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

It's pretty wild how huge this thread got!

Good luck to everyone who's entered so far!


----------



## Chobbit

In please, I was going to use old parts (Duel core, DDR2 etc) to build my girl a PC for Christmas but this would be a much better gift.

I've just given away 4GB of Corrsair XMS3 DDR3 memory yesterday to a friend because I didn't need it any more (after loosing 2 slots moving from 1366 to 1155), I so would have donated it to this if I'd found it earlier









Good luck everyone


----------



## tombug

In please!

World need more generous people like you.


----------



## Deeeebs

In FTW!


----------



## Markeh

I'm in.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Count me in...looks like I made it by 29 minutes, or so.









Actually, I can't read, with the cutoff being 9 *PM*, not *AM*, I actually made it by 12 hours and 29 minutes.

I've never been that early to anything in my entire life...


----------



## Jeffaruni

I'm definitely in, I just wish I had the Â£Â£Â£ to offer this sort of stuff for free!







I have no money for my phone bill at the moment however! :'(

Bit of sob story to enlighten my chances


----------



## XCII

In, please, this is amazingly generous.


----------



## muels7

Wow, you are a very generous person. If I win, perhaps I will do the same with my current system.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*


Count me in...looks like I made it by 29 minutes, or so.










You mean 12 hours and 29 minutes.


----------



## UNOE

In please


----------



## deev

My computer really sucks, in please


----------



## deev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Wow, you are a very generous person. If I win, perhaps I will do the same with my current system.



Hey I will second that, if I win ill throw my mobo/cpu/ram up for free.


----------



## Shadowclock

So in! Will upgrade my rig and donate my old parts to my brothers college gaming fund.


----------



## PC Gamer

In, would be the perfect solution for my dad. He is needing a computer for work to replace his sluggish xp machine though being a small buisness owner funds are tight.


----------



## Clever-KiD-1

In


----------



## blackdemon

u pay shipping?
and do u ship internationaly?


----------



## kyleblanc

this is amazingly generous of you. Im in all the way


----------



## soth7676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackdemon*


u pay shipping?
and do u ship internationaly?



If your read first post... answers are ... yes and yes

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## XCII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Wow, you are a very generous person. If I win, perhaps I will do the same with my current system.


I think I would have to, also.


----------



## funky882

im so in


----------



## Kleingetier

Wow this is one big freebie!
Im in and I hope for you that Karma exists.
What comes around goes around.


----------



## Analog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XCII*


I think I would have to, also.


I'd do the same, but none would want my current system, lol.
If I would win I might give it to my friend, so he can atleast do SOME gaming, his 10+ year old PC isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## andrews2547

Why are people posting more than once, it just makes it less fair for the people who have only posted once







and now I am in the more than one post club.


----------



## idontunderstand

In please


----------



## magicmike

In please, thanks!


----------



## wongster

Glad to hear the year is treating you well. You are a kind person to give back like this. I'm in!


----------



## Turtles

In please. 
Thank you for doing this for the OCN community.


----------



## Tipless

In please


----------



## Tokkan

in please


----------



## MisterMalv

I'm in balls deep on this one.


----------



## NFSxperts

In please. I'm tired of waiting for bulldozer.
Thanks to everyone that contributed


----------



## somebodysb2

you should not allow people that already have a good rig to take part


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Definitely in


----------



## PcKiller

In plz.


----------



## Humafold

In for the brother! Please


----------



## Vhox

In, please! Always an awesome sight to see people like yourself doing things like this! Congrats to whoever wins & big props to OP + everyone else who made this possible.


----------



## Kokin

In! I would love to pass my rig on to my dad who still uses a Sony Intel P4 rig or part out to my friends who still use pre-built/outdated rigs. Thanks a lot for hosting this freebie!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*


you should not allow people that already have a good rig to take part


It would be ironic if you won.


----------



## jasjeet

Im in =P


----------



## Ash568

Definitely in. Thats extremely generous


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Woah! So In!!


----------



## h0thead132

Awesome Freebie is Awesome

IN!


----------



## shemer77

fo sho in!!!!!!


----------



## Arkuatic

In


----------



## brobanmanx2

And im in!

I doubt I will even win though, but hey its worth a shot.


----------



## HunterAMG

In


----------



## HarrisLam

IN

holy cow i am speechless
I'm so in man, all that AND international shipping is allowed and already paid for?
I really dont know what to say.

even if I dont win this, I still want to just say thank you


----------



## von rottes

Know I won't win, but I'll give it a in.

In

Sent from my wildheroc using Tapatalk


----------



## Arimis5226

In to WIN pls! Thanks!


----------



## CloudCR

In pls!!! I need Intel in my life real bad.. By the way I'm speechless by your generosity, you don't get to see something like this any day


----------



## Recluse

In please, great of you


----------



## lilraver018

In, willing to serve back to the community. If i am choosen as a winner. i will be willing to fold a month under your name


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

In, thanks


----------



## Forsaken_id

In! You, sir, are a badass for doing this!


----------



## papple

in. why not. thanks!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Totally in.


----------



## Drake.L

In! So many entries, dang!!!


----------



## corhen

wow, dude, thats one hell of a generous offer... i know that my parents could use a system like that! so please, count me in.

if i win, ill try to pay it forward when i can!


----------



## trentonv17

in


----------



## nova4005

In please.


----------



## KraziKarl

I'm in! thanks!


----------



## nimbo1990

Holy in.


----------



## insomnia9669

In please.
Can't believe this is even happening


----------



## pale

well in! thanks and good luck to all ladies and gents!


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I'm in. Chances are getting super-slim now, but eh... what the heck.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *americanpiegamer188;15087103*
> can't wait for tonight!


last post.

*EVERYTHING BELOW THIS WILL NOT BE COUNTED FOR THE DRAWING.*

bigal1542--you're close so I'll let you slip in.


----------



## bigal1542

You don't realize what this would mean to me. My sig rig is actually a computer that I built for my family in high school, but I am not at college and am stuck to my non-gaming laptop









One poor college student in! Thanks for the awesome freebie!


----------



## fshizl

In please


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Oh come on how did i miss this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAN I BEG AND PLEAD AND MAKE PROMISES FOR UNMENTIONABLE FAVORS????


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Well good luck to the winner. And very generous of all the contributors. I love this community.


----------



## jam3s

Usmc when will you do the drawing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15087263*
> last post.
> 
> *EVERYTHING BELOW THIS WILL NOT BE COUNTED FOR THE DRAWING.*
> 
> bigal1542--you're close so I'll let you slip in.


1320 posts. And it's how many dollars of hardware? I'm not too familiar with SB stuff, but I'm guessing around $700 worth of hardware?

So we'll each win $0.50, on average!









Looking forward to the drawing on Oct 7th!

EDIT: Also, should have asked - will people with multiple posts in this thread (before the cutoff, of course) get multiple entries into the drawing?


----------



## jam3s

Oh wow I misconstrued the op.

I thought drawing was at 9pm PST and shipment was oct 7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pascal1973

Santa's early this year....


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike;15087458*
> 1320 posts. And it's how many dollars of hardware? I'm not too familiar with SB stuff, but I'm guessing around $700 worth of hardware?
> 
> So we'll each win $0.50, on average!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the drawing on Oct 7th!
> 
> EDIT: Also, should have asked - will people with multiple posts in this thread (before the cutoff, of course) get multiple entries into the drawing?


Yeah, the more you post the more chances you have at winning.

J/K







The arduous task of pruning has been in process from the beginning so I didn't fall behind. 1 entry per user, that is it.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I am sooo excited!


----------



## drazah

Looking forward to the drawing. Whoever wins should donate thier gear and keep this type of thing going on forever. Win something new, donate the old. Atleast this is what ill do if i win.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I plan on donating 1 of my PC's to a co-worker that just lost his job.

And I plan on donating another PC to a co-worker that doesn't own a computer.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah;15087994*
> Looking forward to the drawing. Whoever wins should donate thier gear and keep this type of thing going on forever. Win something new, donate the old. At least this is what ill do if i win.


^^ I like this. If I win, I'll do that too. I'd probably throw in my case too, if I could fit this new MB in that beefy 90's ATX full-size tower my dad has laying around waiting for a "worthy project".


----------



## Erick Silver

I like how so many are watching to see who won. I too can't wait!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15073950*
> *ENTRIES ARE CLOSED.*
> 
> We hit 1321 posts (while not all posts are entries), we're well over 1,000. I'm shutting it down here and will move the drawing up to around 12:01PM PST. That is in 1hr and 10m from this edit.































that is about 10 mins from now







I can't wait.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15088287*
> I like how so many are watching to see who won. I too can't wait!


Only 16. 13 members 3 guests.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15088295*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is about 10 mins from now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.


You mean 10 mins ago? It's 12:11 right meow.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmericanPieGamer188;15088307*
> You mean 10 mins ago? It's 12:11 right meow.


The edit was 1 hour ago and OP said announcment of who won will be posted in 1hr 10m so thats about 10 mine now (well make it about 5-8)


----------



## GaminProject

Count me in........ = P


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaminProject;15088348*
> Count me in........ = P


Sorry you are about 1 hour to late


----------



## NguyenAdam

Holy... I can't wait!


----------



## Abs.exe

aww 1 hour late








If only I did post here 1 hour ago when I first saw it :'(
Me sad


----------



## paradox87

I'm innnnnnn


----------



## -X3-

Wow how could I have missed that thread:O


----------



## AddictedGamer93

This is going to make someones week.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;15089002*
> This is going to make someone*'*s week *year*.


Fixed.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradox87;15088948*
> I'm innnnnnn


Too late


----------



## Cyclonic

Never won something, maybe this time







, good luck everone that applied to enter.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;15089002*
> This is going to make someones week.*year.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15089012*
> Fixed.


More than a year, at least. That should be upgradable through Ivy Bridge, if what I've been hearing is accurate.

Then again, when I built mine I had been hearing that SB was going to be 1156.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15073950*
> *ENTRIES ARE CLOSED. ..I know it is a bit behind schedule, but there are some consolation prizes being added...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ooh, consolation prizes too? You're going all-out here. I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;15089232*
> More than a year, at least. That should be upgradable through Ivy Bridge, if what I've been hearing is accurate.
> 
> Then again, when I built mine I had been hearing that SB was going to be 1156.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, consolation prizes too? You're going all-out here. I like the cut of your jib.


Pretty sure IB has actually been confirmed to be using 1155 now, I don't think it's just a rumour.

And yeah, I was going to put "several years" but it didn't quite fit.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;15089393*
> Pretty sure IB has actually been confirmed to be using 1155 now, I don't think it's just a rumour.
> 
> And yeah, I was going to put "several years" but it didn't quite fit.


1.5-2 years maybe?


----------



## munaim1

Consolation prizes aswell??









You sir a perfect example of what the words humble, sincere and generous mean. I salute you!!!


----------



## Smoblikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15089535*
> Consolation prizes aswell??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir a perfect example of what the words humble, sincere and generous mean. I salute you!!!


May stendar smile in his favor, and may maras' light guide his way.

BLESSINGS OF THE NINE UPON THE.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;15089559*
> May stendar smile in his favor, and may maras' light guide his way.
> 
> BLESSINGS OF THE NINE UPON THE.


Excellent.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I can't leave my desk until I know the results!


----------



## NguyenAdam

I received a PM and thought I was the winner. I almost had a heartattack. Seriously.


----------



## Kaine

In please.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaine;15089740*
> In please.


You're too late dude. Read the OP.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;15089690*
> I received a PM and thought I was the winner. I almost had a heartattack. Seriously.


I read
I Received a PM and







you lucky ...
thought I was the winner. I almost had a heartattack. Seriously.








Oh lol Well good luck anyway









If you pick me I will give you $1,000,000 just don't tell anyone







/Private Message to OP


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15089769*
> I read
> I Received a PM and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lucky ...
> thought I was the winner. I almost had a heartattack. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lol Well good luck anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you pick me I will give you $1,000,000 just don't tell anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Private Message to OP


Haha if you had a million you would just buy one xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Gherkin

has it been drawn yet?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;15089787*
> Haha if you had a million you would just buy one xDDDDDDDD


Well if I had $1,000,000 then I would do something like the OP is doing now







Well buy two and give one away.


----------



## kill




----------



## NguyenAdam

Hes probably putting all of the names in the generator. 1000 names to copy over is no joke. >.>


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;15089877*
> Hes probably putting all of the names in the generator. 1000 names to copy over is no joke. >.>


Number of posts lol the number that gets chosen by the random number chooser do-dah then the OP will search that number in the thread search bar and that person is the winner.

EDIT: He did say that he will look though the whole thread and isn't counting more than 1 post per person so that its fair for everyone so that will be what is taking time.


----------



## cazanon

*fingers crossed*


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15089907*
> Number of posts lol the number that gets chosen by the random number chooser do-dah then the OP will search that number in the thread search bar and that person is the winner.


Except a lot of people have 10+ posts in this thread before he "closed" it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmericanPieGamer188;15089923*
> Except a lot of people have 10+ posts in this thread before he "closed" it.


Edited







I forgot to mention what I said in the edit.


----------



## kill

Whew only one from me before he "closed"


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


Whew only one from me before he "closed"


Lucky


----------



## andrews2547

This waiting is killing me lol. I have to wake up early to get to college on time and I can't go to bed until I know who won


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


This waiting is killing me lol. I have to wake up early to get to college on time and I can't go to bed until I know who won










Same here man... I'm stalking this thread. Haha


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


Same here man... I'm stalking this thread. Haha


Hehe same checking each 10 min


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

ahhhhh

too
much
suspense!


----------



## Erick Silver

OMG I HAVE TO KNOW WHO WON!

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OMG I HAVE TO KNOW WHO WON!

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


Samesies.


----------



## andrews2547

I want to troll someone in a PM and write

Subject: Congratulations you have won the i5 freebie!

Message: Is what usmcz will say if you win.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I want to troll someone in a PM and write

Subject: Congratulations you have won the i5 freebie!

Message: Is what usmcz will say if you win.


HAHA! That would be cruel.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;15090490*
> HAHA! That would be cruel.


I know and its why I am not going to do it







I want to though.


----------



## Death Saved




----------



## Tohru Rokuno

The suspense is overwhelming. I just wanna find out who won...

... even if it isn't me


----------



## SgtSpike

*op leaves, never to be heard from again*


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15090480*
> I want to troll someone in a PM and write
> 
> Subject: Congratulations you have won the i5 freebie!
> 
> Message: Is what usmcz will say if you win.


LOL. I thought about replacing my OP with "This was just a test." for an hour or two just to see the responses--but it might get pretty emotional and the mods may disapprove.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike;15090598*
> *op leaves, never to be heard from again*


Also made me LOL.

*WINNERS HAVE BEEN ANNOUNCED*

Thanks for all the entries, and I have some really creative ideas flowing for the next contest of similar magnitude.

Stay tuned...


----------



## NguyenAdam

Fuuuuuuu


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtSpike;15090598*
> *op leaves, never to be heard from again*


Haha similar name









Edit: Omg just saw the post below me and was like *lowut no way!* thank you so much USMCZ, I really can't believe I actually won something xD And well done to the other winners


----------



## Ste v

grats SgtMunky

now give me your old cpu/mobo


----------



## fluxlite

Big grats to the winner(s)


----------



## Stuuut

Congratz to winners
And usmcz for the awesome giveaway.


----------



## zodac




----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky;15090693*
> Haha similar name


lol i don't think he knows yet. i didn't pm him.. hmmm


----------



## darkjk

Grats to all winners


----------



## andrews2547

I'm not on the list

Well congratulations winners


----------



## Wiremaster

Congrats, all.


----------



## xJavontax

Congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15090726*
> lol i don't think he knows yet. i didn't pm him.. hmmm


Too late I've seen it now, no turning back


----------



## soth7676

Thanks usmcz.... I got a lot of enjoyment watching this thread grow and seeing all the positive responses from it...I am honored you allowed me to be a part of it...

Semper Fi

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowmen

I demand (order?) that you redraw







I need more 2500Ks


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Congrats to all the winners!









Epic giveaway usmcz and everyone else (soth, banthracis, and ???) who chipped in .


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676;15090831*
> Thanks usmcz.... I got a lot of enjoyment watching this thread grow and seeing all the positive responses from it...I am honored you allowed me to be a part of it...
> 
> Semper Fi
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Thank you. People like you make this community one that I repeatedly come back to--even if occasionally I have a slip of the tongue and use some adult language and get an infraction ...









Semper Fi


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Congratz to all but esp SgtMunky!

And a huge thank you to *usmcz* who is really gathering kama points.
Even from me and I didn`t win









Edit: And of course the other lads that helped to make the winners happy!
Much love.


----------



## crashdummy35

Congrats winners!

And thanks for this amazing opportunity usmcz, soth7676, banthracis... super cool you guys. Awesome freebie.


----------



## Compaddict

Congrats to the winners!

What an awesome giveaway usmcz and to all that donated! Thanks for giving me a chance to win.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Congrats. And i'm happy that the 2500k went to someone who didn't already have one.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky;15090693*
> Haha similar name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Omg just saw the post below me and was like *lowut no way!* thank you so much USMCZ, I really can't believe I actually won something xD And well done to the other winners


I think it's similar enough that we should split the prize. When you get the motherboard/CPU, chop it in half and send one half to me.


----------



## Zerogamer22

congrats, winners!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Congratulations to all the winners!

















The biggest round of applause needs to go to USMCZ,
for being an awesome part of OCN!















:wheee:


----------



## jwalker150

Grats to all.


----------



## seward

I'd just like to post this icon one more time:










Also, congrats to winners, and +karma to usmcz, soth7676, and banthracis!


----------



## pezcore

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Congrats to everyone that won









Guess I'll have to keep on waiting for BD


----------



## 808MP5

Congrats to the winners


----------



## M0rbidDeath

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## blooder11181

Congrats to the winners.......

..........and show some overclock on that cpu.


----------



## trumpet-205

Congrats to winners. Now is the time for me to cry.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Mmmn almost got my hopes up! The winners name is somewhat similar to mine







Congratulations to the winners and once again, good for you OP for being a generous soul


----------



## Papas

congrats to the winners!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Buzzin92

Why didn't I see this yesterday!?









Congrats though!


----------



## MakubeX

congrats all


----------



## $ilent

congrats winners!


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Congrats to the winners and Kudos to the OP and others that contributed.

I have frequented alot of sites and can truly say that I've never seen anything like this anywhere else. Pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Kryton

Congrats to the winners and thanks to the OP for doing this. 
This is something rarely seen and although I didn't win, it's still a good thing. Hoping the winners will get some good use from all the stuff.


----------



## Agenesis

OP just got enough karma for the next few years. And winners: go out and buy a lottery ticket.

Didn't realized there would be second and third places, else I would have entered harder.


----------



## Arimis5226

one thousand imaginary rep points to the OC and all contributers. Congrats, winners!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Congrats to all winners! I was totally shocked when my friend told me on VOIP that I won. While I didn't win the big prize, I am very grateful for whatever the prize is! 2nd time I win something on OCN, I previously won a copy of Dirt 3. OCNFTW. If my prize is an upgrade on any of my components I'll be paying it forward and handing down my prior component to a friend in need, or will raffle it off on OCN if not so.

Thanks so much to usmcz and soth for their VERY generous contributions, along with anyone else unnamed that contributed to the prizes.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Damn didn't win. I bet the winner is jumping up and down around his house.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*


Damn didn't win. I bet the winner is jumping up and down around his house.


lol I know I would have been if I won


----------



## S.M.

Well at least the winners didn't already have sandy bridges


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


lol I know I would have been if I won










I would run down my street with my flag screaming. Jeez that would feel awesome.


----------



## jellis142

One of the best Freebie's I've ever seen! Glad to have participated, one day I'll get lucky


----------



## banthracis

Congrats SgtMunky!(and all the other winners of course!)









I figured you might want to know some more about your SSD









I'll be throwing in a small extra for you as well.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tohru rokuno;15091134*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest round of applause needs to go to usmcz,
> for being an awesome part of ocn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wheee:


this^^^


----------



## rockosmodlife

This was really exciting! Thanks for holding this event OP, and congrats to the winners!


----------



## identitycrisis

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis;15095044*
> Congrats to all the winners!


This ^


----------



## MrBalll

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats to all the lucky winners and the OP! This was a great freebie!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

congrats !!!


----------



## SgtMunky

Thank you all so much


----------



## Gadzooks24

Grats to the winners and thanks to givers.


----------



## katalin_2003

Congratulations guys, happy for you!


----------



## Diminished

Yay. Nice come ups! I am not so lucky


----------



## dmasteR

Congrats to all of the winners! And I really appreciate what the OP and everyone who contributed did!


----------



## Chobbit

Congrats Sgt







let's hope for more generosity around this forum







Thanks usmcz and everyone else who contributed hopefully your generosity will be rewarded


----------



## Forsaken_id

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!

Also, huge props to usmcz and the others that helped out.


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

congrats guys!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Congrats, and put them parts to good use


----------



## Leech

Thank you all so much!








This is the first time I've won anything on OCN.


----------



## Citra

Congrats to all winners!

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D with Tapatalk


----------



## Rowey

:'(


----------



## jrockut83

Awesome giveaway - thanks again for the opportunity and congrats to all you winners!


----------



## Lostcase

congrats to all the winners and cheers to the OP for hosting an awesome contest.


----------



## mad87645

congrats to SGTmunky and all the other winners

very generous of you OP to give all this away


----------



## usmcz

Thread had run its course and I will be closing it now. Might re-open if I have to redraw one of the winners, otherwise--hope everyone had fun!


----------

